# Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...



## shally (3 März 2009)

Ich habe noch eine kurze Frage:

Wenn man an Fabriken.de eine Kündigung abgeschickt hat, bedeutet das dann, dass man den vertrag angenommen hatte?
ich versteh das nicht ganz


----------



## andrece (3 März 2009)

ich habe alles gelesen. Also einfach mal ne antwort ob man mit der Kündigung den Vertrag anerkennt oder nicht bitte.

Danke


----------



## miss afro (3 März 2009)

*Geplauder zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



bernhard schrieb:


> Eine große Bitte im Interesse der großen Anzahl von Betroffenen, die heute hier eintreffen:
> 
> BITTE nur WESENTLICHE Informationen anfügen.




Hallo liebe Betroffene! 
bernhard und viele andere haben Recht. 
Bitte lasst die vielen Fragen, die in diesem Forum zigtausend Mal schon beantwortet wurden. Gibt nur wirklich hilfreiche Tipps weiter! 
Es sind sehr sehr viele seit gestern betroffen und ALLEN ist das Herz in die Hose gerutscht!!!!!! Ja auch mir! Ihr seid also nicht allein. 

.....Und ich denke mal, nicht nur ich war ziemlich genervt durch dieses Forum zu klicken, um nach Antwort zu suchen... weil das Forum mit so vielen selben Fragen und den selben Antworten "zugemüllt" ist. Es ist sehr egoistisch, ständig dieses Forum mit denselben Fragen zu füllen, die ohnehin schon einige zigmale beantwortet wurden. Denn wer hat schon die Zeit, sich 15 Seiten komplett durchzulesen, um eine vernünftige Antwort und RICHTIGE Hilfestellungen zu finden?? Das ist jetzt auch kein Diss - sondern eine Bitte!!!!!  Also lasst bitte die ständigen Wiederholungen!! Lest euch die Antworten durch und klickt auch ruhig auf die geposteten links.

So und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema:
.....Ich hab da was gefunden. Ich hoffe, es hilft weiter. 

Jemand anonymes hat sich die Mühe und Geld sogar (30,- Euro) dafür investiert, juristischen Rat zu holen!! (Vielen Dank dafür!!)  schaut es euch mal an. Das müsste alle Ängste beruhigen: (wenn der link nicht gehen sollte, einfach kopieren)

Zahlungsaufforderung von www.fabriken.de Internet-, Computerrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de 

Desweiteren hab ich auch kostenlose Musterbriefe zum Download zum Widerspruch und zur sofortigen Kündigung gefunden. Ich weiss, viele sind der Meinung, wozu überhaupt kündigen, wenn kein Vertrag besteht. Dennoch raten Verbraucherzentralen, EIN EINZIGES MAL zu wiederrufen - und dann gar nicht mehr antworten. Bis zum "GERICHTLICHEN" Mahnbescheid - wenn es überhaupt dazu kommt, was aber totaaaal unwahrscheinlich ist. Denn welcher Betrüger geht so weit? Der stellt sich doch selbst ein Bein. Also hier die Musterbriefe. (Ps.: Ich hab mir da einiges rausgenommen und selbst zusammen gestellt. Dabei habe ich alle Paragraphen von der Anwältin aus dem oberen Link mit einbezogen.)

Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet


Hier nochmal das Gesetz. ... Ist auch interessant:
§ 305 BGB Einbeziehung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen in den Vertrag

Und wer immernoch unruhig ist, schaut sich mal diesen Freak an. (Schaut ruhig auch die anderen videos an 
YouTube - fabriken.de kostenpflichtig?!


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!! 
Lg
miss afro


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> Desweiteren hab ich auch kostenlose Musterbriefe zum Download zum Widerspruch und zur sofortigen Kündigung gefunden. Ich weiss, viele sind der Meinung, wozu überhaupt kündigen, wenn kein Vertrag besteht. Dennoch raten Verbraucherzentralen, EIN EINZIGES MAL zu wiederrufen - und dann gar nicht mehr antworten.



Nicht mehr 
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Brieffreundschaften sind wenig sinnvoll
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

PS: es wird  *wider*rufen ( ohne e ) geschrieben,  auch wenn das zigtausendfach in den Foren so falsch geschrieben wird.


----------



## miss afro (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo webwatcher, 
also meinst du, es wäre besser, GAR NICHTS zu tun? Ich meine auf gar keinen Brief oder Email zu antworten? (Die haben nämlich meine richtige Adresse!!) 
Hast du denn schon gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Bitte auch beachten:

Wir haben aktuell zeitgleich bis zu 400 Neuleser in genau diesem Thema. Die kommen alle über Suchmaschinen und sind alle mit einem überraschenden Problem konfrontiert.

Wir brauchen daher eine klare Sprachregelung und dürfen keine Verwirrung mit Rumlabern oder abwegigen Ratschlägen zulassen.

Die oben verlinkten Quellen sind die besten Informationen auf Basis der Erfahrungen mit Kostenfallen in diesem Forum.

Brieffreundschaften ziehen weiter rein und helfen nichts.


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> (Die haben nämlich meine richtige Adresse!!)
> Hast du denn schon gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


Wenn es eine  gute Erfahrung ist, dass in über drei Jahren bei hundertausenden durch Mahnmüll ( Mails und Briefe) genervter  Verbraucher ganze viermal Nutzlosanbieter  es vor Gericht versucht haben und  jedesmal  voll abgewatscht  wurden, dann ja. Wenn dir  das immer noch zu unsicher ist, dann schreib halt, aber setzt dir aber auch einen  Blitzableiter auf den Kopf. Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend grösser...


----------



## technofreak (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> also meinst du, es wäre besser, GAR NICHTS zu tun?


die früheren Empfehlungen der Verbraucherzentralen  beruhten auf der Fiktion, dass bei diesen Betreibern eine wenn auch geringe Restseriosität vorhanden sei.
Man  hat erkannt, dass dem nicht so ist. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


> Muss man der Rechnung überhaupt widersprechen?
> 
> Dazu wirst du von jedem eine andere Antwort hören. Die einen sagen "ja", die anderen "nein". Das ist zwar unbefriedigend, aber es lässt sich nicht ändern. Aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> Die reine Lehre (die von seriösen Geschäftsleuten "auf der anderen Seite" ausgeht, nicht von dubiosen Anbietern) besagt, dass man einem ungewollten Vertrag widersprechen sollte, um auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite zu sein. Andererseits aber kommt regelmäßig kein Vertrag zustande, wenn man davon ausgehen darf, nur an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen oder sich kostenlos zu registrieren. Bei den Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet gibt es daher keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag - und nichts, dem man widersprechen müsste. Damit erübrigt sich auch der Widerspruch.


----------



## linda (3 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Schaut Euch mal den Link an:
www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Zahlungsauforderung-von-www.fabriken.de_f58105.html

Ich bin der Auffassung, daß alle Betroffenen bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige erstatten sollten, denn so einfach sollten wir es diesen Abzockern nicht machen. Jeder der von uns betroffen ist hat bestimmt ca 2-3 Stunden die Foren durchsucht, wenns reicht -einige bestimmt länger. Diese Zeit zahlt uns niemand.


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Die Erfahrung hat (  leider )  gelehrt, dass Stas sich nicht die Bohne  dafür interessieren,
 im Gegenteil fast alle Verfahren einstellen.
Außerdem handelt es sich hier um Zivilrecht ( unberechtigte Forderungen ) und nicht um Strafrecht 
Für Betrug reicht das hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## linda (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Verzeihung, wenn der vorherige Link nicht geht: 

Zahlungsaufforderung von www.fabriken.de Internet-, Computerrecht frag-einen-anwalt.de


----------



## bernhard (3 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Was soll das?

Hier im Forum arbeiten seit Jahren Juristen mit und wir sammeln die besten Erkenntnisse der Juristen bei den Verbraucherzentralen.

Wem das hier nicht passt, kann anderswo lesen gehen.

Warum muss man hier verlinken, was im Widerspruch zu unseren Erkenntnissen und unseren besten Empfehlungen steht?


----------



## odysseus (3 März 2009)

*: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hört das denn gar nicht mehr auf mit der Abzocke? Erst 
http://www.opendownload.de  und jetzt
http://www.Fabriken.de 
Meine mail ist jeden Tag mit dieser Post bestückt,da mag man sich ja nirgends wo mehr anmelden.
Was kann man machen, damit an wieder sicher surfen kann?
Übrigends die obengenannten Anbieter ähneln sich sehr,warscheinlich stecken die gleichen [...] dahinter.
Mitlerweile habe ic angst, mich überhaupt irgendwo an zu melden


----------



## Purzel (4 März 2009)

*Plauderei*

Hallo 
Ich habe nun auch die Zahlungsauforderung erhalten,ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie die auf meine Email Adresse kommen :
Ich habe nun folgendes geschrieben,

Seehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Sie haben mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung geschickt von einer Mitgliedschaft über 84 Euro,wie kommen Sie an meine Email Adresse und wie können Sie behaupten ich habe mich bei Ihnen eingeloggt.Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was Sie für ein Unternehmen sind ind wie Sie dazu kommen mir so etwas zu unterstellen.Was soll das,ich werde umgehend einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten wenn Sie derartige Zahlungsaufforderungen aufrecht erhalten.Ich zahle auch keinerlei Mahngebür,ich habe nie mit Ihnen Kontakt gehabt und intressiere mich überhaupt nicht für Ihr Internetportal.
Dieses Schreiben geht Ihnen nochmal per Einschreiben zu.

Ansonsten werde ich gar nichts mehr machen,nachdem ich alles hier gelesen habe.Wollte erst dort anrufen aber für was eigentlich.Sollte ich Antwort erhalten lasse ich es Euch wissen.

:roll:


----------



## wahlhesse (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Purzel schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich gar nichts mehr machen,nachdem ich alles hier gelesen habe.Wollte erst dort anrufen aber für was eigentlich.Sollte ich Antwort erhalten lasse ich es Euch wissen.:roll:



Schon das war zu viel...
Merke, wer schweigt, kann nix falsches sagen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Ansonsten der Hinweis an alle neu hinzugekommenen:
VOR dem posten bitte ERST die Links hier lesen! 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Oder diesem lustigen Typen zuhören:
YouTube - fabriken.de kostenpflichtig?!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## girlie83 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hi!
ich bin neu Ihr. ich habe auch so eine Zahlungsaufforderung von fabriken.de bekommen. ich habe auch vorher keine Rechnungen oder Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. ich habe mich dort auch nicht registriert soweit ich weiß, allerhöchstens mal umgeschaut (oder muss man sich doch registrieren zum umschauen??). weiß ich jedenfalls nicht mehr, solang ist das schon her.
ich bin jetzt verwirrt. ich habe denen zurückgemailt, dass ich mich nicht registriert, und schon garkeine premiummitgliedschaft beantragt habe und dass wenn die weiter zahlungsaufforderungen oder Mahnungen schicken ich den Anwalt einschalten werde. war das jetzt falsch? weil hier dauernd gesagt wird man soll am besten überhaupt nicht reagieren
was mich etwas irritiert hat, ist dass die meine vollständige Adresse haben.....
soll ich jetzt am besten garnichts mehr machen oder den Briefchen schreiben? mich irritiert das hier alles!
vielen Dank für eure hilfe!

vlg
girlie


----------



## tewe (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

wie (un)wirksam ist eigentlich der folgende Absatz in den alten AGB`s von fabriken.de:

*9. Änderungen auf Fabriken.de*
9.1 Fabriken.de behält sich das Recht vor, die Vertragsbedingungen (Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen) jederzeit zu ändern. In einem solchen Fall wird Fabriken.de seine Mitglieder über die Änderung informieren.
Geht innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Zugang der Änderungsmitteilung keine abweichende ausdrückliche Erklärung des Nutzers bei Fabriken.de ein, gilt die Änderung der Vertragsbedingungen als angenommen.​
wenn dies keinem geltenden Recht widerspricht, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob bei einem Rechtstreit nicht doch fabriken.de seine Forderungen geltend machen könnte?

Danke für Eure Kommentare!
MfG Tewe


----------



## ladyharley (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

auch ich habe solch eine mail erhalten...verbraucherschutz einschalten
[email protected]
gruss
lady


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



tewe schrieb:


> wenn dies keinem geltenden Recht widerspricht, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob bei einem Rechtstreit nicht doch fabriken.de seine Forderungen geltend machen könnte?



1. Gehirn 1.0  einschalten 

2. Lesen 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

3. Posten


----------



## Purzel (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



ladyharley schrieb:


> auch ich habe solch eine mail erhalten...verbraucherschutz einschalten
> [email protected]
> gruss
> lady


 



Ich habe umgehend eine Email an den Verbraucherschutz gesendet,mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## mavetter (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo und guten Tag.
Ich bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, um über Rezepte-Ideen zu berichten. Da in diesem Beitrag bereits darauf hingewiesen wird, habe ich mich mal eingeklinkt.
Heute erhielt ich eine Rechnung dieser Firma, mit der ich aufgefordert werde, Euro 84 zu berappen. Sie hätten im Januar per E-mail darauf hingewiesen, das die Seite kostenpflichtig wird und ein Sonderkündigungsrecht eingeräumt. Da ich das nicht in Anspruch genommen hätte, wäre nun eben die Rechnung fällig.

Habe natürlich sofort Einspruch eingelegt mit der Begründung, besagte E-mail nicht bekommen zu haben, eine Kündigung schriftlich ausgesprochen, sowie mitgeteilt, das wir das gerne per Gericht erledigen können.

Wenn es interessiert, werde ich weiter berichten.
VG und schönen Tag noch


----------



## Purzel (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



girlie83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich bin neu Ihr. ich habe auch so eine Zahlungsaufforderung von fabriken.de bekommen. ich habe auch vorher keine Rechnungen oder Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. ich habe mich dort auch nicht registriert soweit ich weiß, allerhöchstens mal umgeschaut (oder muss man sich doch registrieren zum umschauen??). weiß ich jedenfalls nicht mehr, solang ist das schon her.
> ich bin jetzt verwirrt. ich habe denen zurückgemailt, dass ich mich nicht registriert, und schon garkeine premiummitgliedschaft beantragt habe und dass wenn die weiter zahlungsaufforderungen oder Mahnungen schicken ich den Anwalt einschalten werde. war das jetzt falsch? weil hier dauernd gesagt wird man soll am besten überhaupt nicht reagieren
> was mich etwas irritiert hat, ist dass die meine vollständige Adresse haben.....
> ...


 


Hallo

Genau wie Du es schreibst,war es gestern bei mir.Ich habe schon hingeschrieben abert Sie werden sich nicht melden.Ich hab alles hier gelesen und wir sollen gar nichts machen.Ich habe aber auch den Fall dem Verbraucherschutzbund gemeldet...Woher Sie die ganzen Daten haben kommt mir auch komisch vor....
Lg Purzel


----------



## ulligd469 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ich habe heute eine Mail mit zahlungsaufforderung bekommen von Rezepte-Ideen. ich kann mich nicht mal entsinnen, daß ich eine Mail bekommen habe, wo ich in Premium umgewandelt wurde. Wie ist das jetzt mit der Rechnung?


----------



## mavetter (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



ulligd469 schrieb:


> ich habe heute eine Mail mit zahlungsaufforderung bekommen von Rezepte-Ideen. ich kann mich nicht mal entsinnen, daß ich eine Mail bekommen habe, wo ich in Premium umgewandelt wurde. Wie ist das jetzt mit der Rechnung?


 
Ich auch - vielleicht sollte man einen eigenen Thread eröffnen über Rezepte-Ideen.
Schönen Tag noch und Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



mavetter schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man einen eigenen Thread eröffnen über Rezepte-Ideen.


den gibt es längst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56083-rezepte-ideen-de.html


----------



## mavetter (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> den gibt es längst
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56083-rezepte-ideen-de.html


 

Konnte über die Suche nicht gefunden werden, aber danke, dann klinke ich mich dort ein.


----------



## ulligd469 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Nur ist das Thema geschlossen, also keine Antwort mehr möglich.


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habs mal wieder geöffnet.


----------



## Silvia11 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
genau das habe ich auch gemacht,ich war aber nicht so freundlich.
Habe dem Herrn ein saftiges Fax geschickt.
LG Silvia:wall:


----------



## linda (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Eine Frage an die Moderatoren.
Also ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, daß man gegen den Betreiber eine Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in Düsseldorf stellen sollte. Da es ja eine Vielzahl von Betroffenen gibt, könnte dem Spuk mit weiteren Mahnungen und Inkassedrohungen eine Ende gesetzt werden, wenn alle Betroffenen Strafanzeige stellen. Wenn die Betreiber feststellen, daß sich die Staatsanwaltschaft interessiert, dann dürfte denen, glaube ich, schnellstens die Lust vergehen mit dieser Masche weiterzumachen. 
Nichts tun ist in diesem Fall verkehrt. Wir müssen handeln. Wer kann in diesem Fall eine Strafanzeige gegen fabriken.de formulieren.


----------



## Cheyenne20_0 (4 März 2009)

*Fabriken.de*

Hallo,

auch ich habe eine Rechnung von Fabriken de bekommen...:wall:
Was soll ich nun tun ?


----------



## mavetter (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich habs mal wieder geöffnet.


 
Danke - habe bereits gepostet


----------



## Girlie83 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Purzel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Genau wie Du es schreibst,war es gestern bei mir.Ich habe schon hingeschrieben abert Sie werden sich nicht melden.Ich hab alles hier gelesen und wir sollen gar nichts machen.Ich habe aber auch den Fall dem Verbraucherschutzbund gemeldet...Woher Sie die ganzen Daten haben kommt mir auch komisch vor....
> Lg Purzel



hmmm... ich werde dann auch mal ne mail an den Verbraucherschutzbund schreiben.
mit den Daten bin ich mir echt nicht mehr sicher, ob man da nicht beim ersten mal irgedwie was angeben musste. über die IP kanns nicht gewesen sein, da ich auf der arbeit im Internet war, und es gibt ja noch hunderte andere die genauso heißen.....
was wirst du machen wenn die sich doch nochmal melden? Ich bekomm immer direkt Panikattacken....


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



linda schrieb:


> Also ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, daß man gegen den Betreiber eine Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in Düsseldorf stellen sollte.


Wegen was? Betrugsvorwurf wird in vergleichbaren  Fällen nahezu  ausnahmslos von den Stas  abgelehnt.



linda schrieb:


> Wenn die Betreiber feststellen, daß sich die Staatsanwaltschaft interessiert, dann dürfte denen, glaube ich, schnellstens die Lust vergehen mit dieser Masche weiterzumachen.


Hatten wir in den vergangenen  drei Jahren nicht den Eindruck..


----------



## lulu (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habe mich irgentwann vor kurzem (weiss nicht mehr genau, 2 oder 3 Monate) bei fabriken.de angemeldet und hab jetzt eben auch dir dubiöse rechnung bekommen. 
Bekommen denn nur Mitglieder diese E-mail, die sich in der Zeit angemeldet haben wo es noch nicht kostenpflichtig war oder auch jene die sich nach dem 01.02.09 angemeldet haben?
Ausserdem steht in der Mail, dass man 2mal auf dir Kostenpflichtigkeit hingewiesen wurde, habe diese besagten Mails aber nicht erhalten, sie müssen wohl als Spam angekommen sein....
Ich soll also auf die Mail nicht reagieren?


----------



## miss afro (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wegen was? Betrugsvorwurf wird in vergleichbaren  Fällen nahezu  ausnahmslos von den Stas  abgelehnt.




Strafanzeige ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Wenn diese komische Firma uns tatsächlich mit Mahnbescheiden und Inkasso-Briefen belästigen und drohen, dann ist das eine ganz üble Sorte von Stalking! Und wie bereits bekannt, ist ja stalking mittlerweile strafbar. Gott sei dank. 

Also sollte diese Firma mich mit ihren Drohbriefen bombadieren, werde ich auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige stellen. Und ich bin der Meinung, ihr solltet das auch tun. Warum sollen wir uns das gefallen lassen? Sie versuchen, durch [........] an unser Geld zu kommen. Und weil denen das in den meisten Fällen nicht gelingt, werden sie auch noch dreist und machen auf üble Art und Weise Druck. 
Wer weiß, vielleicht können wir diese Verbrecher mit unserer Anzeige stoppen. Schaut doch mal, wie lange die das schon so machen? Es ist echt traurig, dass sie sogar damit durchkommen, weil es immer Menschen gibt, die sich einschüchtern lassen und tatsächlich bezahlen. Das ist unsittlich und sollte bestraft werden!


----------



## miss afro (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Sie haben ja schon sehr viel Geld abgezwackt! zum Teil sogar von ganz armen Menschen mit Kindern, die ohnehin schon nichts haben. Wird es da nicht langsam Zeit, dass die ne saftige Strafe dafür erhalten? Und ich denke mal, diejenigen, die sich haben einschüchtern lassen und brav bezahlt haben, die freuen sich mit Sicherheit, wenn sie ihr Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## Sibeck (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Um den Thread für tausende Leser lesbar zu halten, werden alle Postings,  die nichts weiter enthalten als redundante Zustandsberichte, überflüssige weil längst geklärte Rechtsfragen
> und zigte "me too:  was soll ich tun" hierhin verschoben:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html


Hallo all ihr Geschädigten,

auch ich bin betroffen, habe gestern das Mail in Empfang nehmen dürfen über 84.-- Euro
für meine Premium-Mitgliedschaft. Nachdem ich bei Computerbetrug.de auch gleich fündig wurde über "Fabriken", habe ich den Artikel kopiert in dieses Mail und wieder zurückgeschicht. Mit Vermerk: Hoffe Euch wird schnellstens das Handwerk gelegt.
Heute kam dann Mail Ticket wird bearbeitet, es wird um gedult gebeten.
Bin total gelassen, habe so ein Spielchen schon zweimal durchgemacht, Ahnenforschung
und Online-Spiel. Diese Firmen sind in der Beweispflicht. Selbst die Polizei nimmt keine Anzeige auf, weil diese Sachen im Sande verlaufen wenn man nicht zahlt.


----------



## steeler (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,bin auch ein Abzockopfer geworden!
Bin froh dieses Forum entdeckt zu haben,da ich am Anfang gar nicht wußte wie ich reagieren sollte!
Ich bin wie wahrscheinlich alle hier stocksauer :wall: und wollte mich bei Fabriken.de beschweren was natürlich nix bringt.Werd auf die Jungs hier hören und die sache jetzt 
aussitzen u erst mal gar nix machen(auch wenns schwer fällt!!)


----------



## loisl2905 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*

Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten
1. Nicht darauf reagieren, auch bei Drohungen mit Inakassunternehmen
oder
2. Schreibe eine Mail, das du nicht bezahlen wirst, da du der Änderung des Vertrages nicht zugestimmt hast und deine Zustimmung ausdrücklich erforderlich ist.
Bei  weiteren Belästigungen gehe zur Polizei und erstatte eine Anzeige wegen Computerbetrugs


----------



## himan (4 März 2009)

*Pl AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09*



sascha schrieb:


> Kannst du mir diese Mail mal weiterleiten an webmaster[AT]dialerschutz.de?


hallo sascha ,
der artikel war hilfreich... danke
auch ich habe zu keiner zeit gewusst das diese " fabrik.de" kostenpflichtig ist, man muss also immer wieder warnen WACHSAM zu sein !!!:sun:
grüße..
himan


----------



## DonaldDuck (4 März 2009)

*pl AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo nochmal,
wie ich gestern schon geschrieben habe, hatte ich heute einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale, wo die Firma schon bekannt ist.
Die Dame sagte mir, daß ich abwarten soll. Sie rechnet aber damit, daß ich eine Mahnung bekomme. 
Die Mahnung soll ich mit dem 2. Musterbrief, der auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale zum downloaden ist beantworten.
Falls es dann noch weitere Probleme gibt, einfach nochmal bei ihr melden.

Grüße DonaldDuck


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2009)

*AW: pl AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



DonaldDuck schrieb:


> Die Mahnung soll ich mit dem 2. Musterbrief, der auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale zum downloaden ist beantworten.


Hast du da mal einen Link, bitte?


----------



## Pica (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Aufruf an alle::-p

Strafanzeige bei der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Computerbetrugs :-D

Diese habe ich heute bereits bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle gestellt und sie waren sehr interessiert dran:-p


Grüsse

*[Aufruf an alle: Ignorieren Sie diesen Aufruf!

Computerbetrug (§ 263a StGB) ist sowas von fernab dessen, was hier passiert und Thema ist, das interessiert nur sehr desinformierte Beamte.]*


----------



## dvill (4 März 2009)

*AW: pl AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



DonaldDuck schrieb:


> Die Mahnung soll ich mit dem 2. Musterbrief, der auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale zum downloaden ist beantworten.


Das Ritual wird seit Jahren tausendfach angewendet.

Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum würde man die gleich wirksame Abwehrkraft erzielen, wenn man bei Vollmond eine schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof verbuddelt.

Die Verbraucherzentralen wissen selber nicht, welche bösen Geister sie im Rahmen einer gepflegten Brieffreundschaft vertreiben wollen.


----------



## DonaldDuck (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Katzenhai

Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet


@ dvill, ich mach das halt mal so und wenn`s nix bring dann geh ich halt nochmal zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



dvill schrieb:


> Das Ritual wird seit Jahren tausendfach angewendet..


Das Ritual hat einen handfesten kommerziellen Hintergrund.  Für das, was die Beratung  kostet, 
erwarten die Verbraucher eine  handfeste  Voodoobeschwörung.
Nur mit der Antwort "regen sie sich ab und tun gar nichts" wären  99% sicher sehr unzufrieden .

Anwälte pflegen sowas noch weiter auszuschmücken. Aus einem Beratungsforum zu fabriken.de 


> Vorbehaltlich einer abschließenden Prüfung des gesamten Sachverhalts kann es sich daher in Ihrem Fall grundsätzlich empfehlen, der Zahlungsaufforderung mit dem Hinweis zu widersprechen, dass eine wirksame Vertragsänderung nicht zustande gekommen ist. Vorsorglich sollten Sie in diesem Fall zusätzlich hilfsweise die außerordentliche Kündigung des Vertragsverhältnisses, sowie den Widerruf und die Anfechtung etwaiger Erklärungen aussprechen für den Fall, dass tatsächlich eine wirksame Vertragsänderung zustande gekommen sein sollte. Erfahrungsgemäß geben die Anbieter bei solchen „Geschäftsmodellen“ jedoch meist erst nach, wenn sich die betroffenen Kunden über einen Rechtsanwalt zur Wehr setzen.


Hier wird die komplette Show abgezogen, schließlich  leben Anwälte von solch sinnlosen Zirkusvorstellungen


----------



## KatzenHai (4 März 2009)

DonaldDuck schrieb:


> Die Mahnung soll ich mit dem 2. Musterbrief, der auf der Internetseite der Verbraucherzentrale zum downloaden ist beantworten.





DonaldDuck schrieb:


> Verbraucherzentrale Bayern : Abzocke im Internet


Ich hatte es mir gedacht - der Mustertext passt überhaupt nicht.

Dort geht es um versteckte Preisangaben auf einer Internetseite, bei der man sich anmeldet in der Annahme, sie sei kostenfrei - weil man genau dahingehend veralbert werden soll (durch gestaltung der Site).

Hier geht es um ganz offiziell kostenlose Angebote, die später durch versteckte Newsletterfließtexte angeblich und vermeintlich im Nachhinein kostenpflichtig würden.

Das ist rechtlich etwas komplett anderes. Und deshalb passt der Mustertext auch überhaupt nicht.

Grüße an die Dame von der VZ - Hausaufgaben machen, wieder kommen.


Ansonsten:
Wenn überhaupt geschrieben wird, dann nur so, dass die Vertragsänderung nicht wirksam geworden ist, also der alte Vertrag weiter gilt. Und der sagt "kostenlos".

Ob sich noch jemand findet, der mal auf Erfüllung klagt?? :handreib:



dvill schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum würde man die gleich wirksame Abwehrkraft erzielen, wenn man bei Vollmond eine schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof verbuddelt.


Was für eine Katzenverschwendung!


----------



## Teleton (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mir gedacht - der Mustertext passt überhaupt nicht.
> ...
> Das ist rechtlich etwas komplett anderes. Und deshalb passt der Mustertext auch überhaupt nicht.


Ist aber doch zum Glück ohnehin egal, weil wenigstens unschädlich. 

Ansonsten ist der hier m.E. besser weil er die Vertragsgeschichte so schön diffus hält. Da bleibt alles offen von "war ich gar nicht" bis "kein wirksamer Vertrag"
Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet

Wenn man denn schon unbedingt schreibt reichen die alten Textbausteine völlig aus. Mehr Mühe muss man nicht investieren. Eher weniger http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



> Nach den Erfahrungen hier im Forum würde man die gleich wirksame Abwehrkraft erzielen, wenn man bei Vollmond eine schwarze Katze auf dem Friedhof verbuddelt.


Das ist vermutlich verboten.


----------



## welfi (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

_*Auch ich habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen und weiß nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll bzw. weiß nicht wie ich einen entsprechenden Widerruf formulieren soll.*_
_*Wer kann mir dabei helfen?*_
_*Vielen Dank im Voraus, welfi*_


----------



## maulwurf100 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo, habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen!!:wall: Nur, ich war dort nie angemeldet und hatte mich nie eingeloggt:scherzkeks: Trotzdem haben die meine Daten!!:wall: Aber, Leute, wir werden das durchstehen!! 
Eigentlich müsste man mit solchen Leuten genau das Gleiche machen können, aber wir sind ja nicht gewissenlos! Die müssten so richtig zu Schadenersatz verdonnert werden, alleine wegen Belästigung!


----------



## linda (4 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
schaut mal in dieses forum: 
Schreiben an die Stadtsparkasse, das Konto von fabriken.de zu kündigen aufgrund von ABO-Abzocke.
Strafanzeige


 http://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/aktuell/fabrikende-jetzt-kostenpflichtig


Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark


----------



## berni68 (4 März 2009)

*Fa Fabriken.de*

Hallo Mitbetroffene ,die eine Rechnung per Mail der Fa. Conects 2Content GmbH erhalten haben.
Mich hat es gestern getroffen ich bin angemeldet seit Anfang Januar09 aber mit der damaligen Aussage im AGB -kostenlos-Jetzt dieser Schlamasel!!
Habe heute an die Firma meinen Widerspruch und die Kündigung geschickt aber die Mail kam wieder zurück.
Wer schreibt mir die richtige Mail Adresse dieser miesen Firma.
Würde mich freuen.Besten dank
berni68


----------



## dvill (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Der oben verlinkte Beitrag ist handwerklich fehlerhaft. Richtig sind nur die Teile, die direkt von hier abgeschrieben wurden.

Ich rate dringend davon ab, zweifelhafte "Hilfen" anzunehmen.


----------



## bernhard (4 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Siehe auch:

fabriken.de: Betreiber bald Millionäre? | Augsblog.de


----------



## Maike78 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Moin zusammen!

Ja schöner Mist. Ich habe mich auch angemeldet, als es noch kostenlos war. Habe auch die Rechnungsmail bekommen - aber ich werde auch abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Denn als gelernte Industriekauffrau weiß ich, dass zum Abschluß eines Vertrages ja immer 2 Parteien gehören, die den Vertrag auch wollen. Also diese Abzocker wollen, dass ich dem 84 Euro-Vertrag zustimme und ich reagiere nicht. Also habe ich keine Willenserklärung abgegeben und somit ist auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.

Und auch die Begründung, ich hätte dem widersprechen müssen, ist ja wohl der Hohn schlechthin. Zumal ich in der Zeit wo die Mails angeblich gekommen sind gar keinen Internetanschluß hatte und somit gar nicht reagieren konnte. Aber mit sowas rechnen solche Leute. 

Übrigens: auch bei mir landete die Rechnung im Spam-Ordner. Habe nur geöffnet, weil ich Rechnung und fabriken.de gelesen habe.

Nieder mit den [ edit]  - aber wir packen das schon zusammen!

Gruß 

Maike


P.S.: Ich hoffe, ich verhalte mich so richtig, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> 
> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden - auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


----------



## maulwurf100 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo maike, 
ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich denen antworten sollte, aber da hier schon jemand schrieb, dass man das dann besser als Einschreiben macht, weiß nicht ob ein Einwurf Einschreiben dafür ausreicht, oder obs mit Rückschein sein muss, ist mir mein Geld dafür nicht wert!! 

In meinem Fall, und ein anderer Herr schrieb das auch schon, der hatte sich auch nicht eingeloggt, oder was ausgefüllt, gehe ich sogar von Datenklau aus! 
Sollten die mir ne Mahnung schicken, lege ich Widerspruch ein und erstatte dann gleichzeitig Strafanzeige.

Ist ja wirklich toll, dass es so diese INet Seite gibt, vielen Dank den Initiatoren!!:-D So sind wir ja wenigstens nicht allein gelassen. 
Und diese Abzocker werden diese Seite ja wohl auch schon kennen!!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



maulwurf100 schrieb:


> hallo maike,
> ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich denen antworten sollte, aber da hier schon jemand schrieb, dass man das dann besser als Einschreiben macht, weiß nicht ob ein Einwurf Einschreiben dafür ausreicht, oder obs mit Rückschein sein muss, ist mir mein Geld dafür nicht wert!!


Liest du eigentlich das, was hier an *sinnvollen *Ratschlägen gepostet wird?
Im Posting drüber steht  klipp und klar, dass Antwort nicht nötig ist und wie mit einer  tibetanischen Gebetsmühle  wird ungerührt darüber gefaselt, wie man so etwas verschicken soll :wall:


----------



## katzenmama (5 März 2009)

*AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich bitte um Hilfe und Rat
Ich habe heute meine Mails abgerufen und bekam eine Rechnung von Fabriken.de
Muss dazu sagen dass ich mich nicht errinern kann auf diese Seite gewesen zu sein 
Nun zu meiner frage Soll ich eine Kündigung schreiben oder nicht?
Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten
katzenmam


----------



## bernhard (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> 
> > Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> ...


<Gebetsmühlenmodus>


----------



## Oskar99 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Betroffene,

bei meinen Recherchen erfahre ich immer, dass ich schriftlich, 
am Besten "Einwurf-Einschreiben", widerrufen muss/soll.

Wieso kann ich nicht auch per Mail widerrufen, wenn ich per Mail in 
ein Vertragsverhältnis gedrängt werden soll?

Zumal ich meine wahre Identität preisgeben müßte. Denn angemeldet 
habe ich mich mit erfundenen Adressdaten, was bei einem kostenlosen Angebot legitim ist(siehe Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de "Was tun gegen dubiose Rechnungen".

Muss ich eine E-Mail-Adresse ewig nutzen, weil vielleicht mal ABG-Änderungen in's E-MAil flattern, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich Bestandteil eines Online-Vertragsabschlusses war?

Vielleicht macht sich doch mal jemand die Mühe, mir eine kluge Antwort zu geben.

MfG. Oskar


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Oskar99 schrieb:


> bei meinen Recherchen erfahre ich immer, dass ich schriftlich,
> am Besten "Einwurf-Einschreiben", widerrufen muss/soll.


Bei uns nicht. Lesen hilft


----------



## bernhard (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> 
> > Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> ...


<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>


----------



## miss afro (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ich habe gestern Nacht eine Email an die Düsseldorfer Stadtsparkasse geschickt und sie auf den [...] und die [...] Zahlungseingänge von 84,- bzw. 168,- euro hingewiesen. 
vielleicht interessiert es euch, was eine Mitarbeiterin heute morgen geantwortet hat: 

sie bestätigen, dass sie von der Firma CONNECTS 2 CONTENT GMBH Kenntnis genommen
zu haben, bedanken sich, aber dürfen leider keine weiteren Auskünfte erteilen. 
Sie empfehlen uns, Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten. 

.... ich denke mal, dass sie diesen Kontoinhaber auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Maike78 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ach übrigens, ich bin der Meinung, dass ich damals bei der kostenlosen Anmeldung auch keine Adresse angegeben habe.

Das Schärfste ist, dass in der Rechnung von Connects2 Content GmbH meine komplette Adresse drin ist. Sogar mit Ortsteil, den ich bei Internetnameldungen, soweit notwendig, nie angebe. Weil der Hauptort nämlich reicht.

Also da habe ich echt nicht schlecht gestaunt...


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Maike78 schrieb:


> Das Schärfste ist, dass in der Rechnung von Connects2 Content GmbH meine komplette Adresse drin ist. Sogar mit Ortsteil, den ich bei Internetnameldungen, soweit notwendig, nie angebe. Weil der Hauptort nämlich reicht.


Das bestärkt den Verdacht, dass zusätzlich mit illegal beschafften Daten gearbeitet wird. 
Viele User berichten übereinstimmend, die Seite überhaupt nicht vorher gekannt oder aufgerufen  zu haben


----------



## henning (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Forum,
also ich habe auch eine Rechnung von fabriken.de bzw. von xxx dem Geschäftführer und xxx bekommen. 
Nach einer schlaflosen Nacht rief ich einen Freund an, welcher Anwalt ist und bat ihn um Rat. Mein Freund konnte mich beruhigen und riet mir einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen. 
Das hielt ich nicht aus und so empfahl er mir einen sehr knapp und direkt  formulierten Dreizeiler an fabriken.de zu schicken und zwar auf demselben Wege, welche diese [.....] Firma verwendete, nämlich einfach per E-Mail. Hier mein Brief:


> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit],
> 
> ich bin kein Mitglied bei Fabriken.de und schon gar kein kostenpflichtiges.
> 
> ...



Zugegebener Maßen ist das mehr als ein Dreizeiler aber es half...


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



henning schrieb:


> Nach einer schlaflosen Nacht rief ich einen Freund an, welcher Anwalt ist und bat ihn um Rat. Mein Freund konnte mich beruhigen* und riet mir einfach gar nichts zu unternehmen. *


Kluger Freund

<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> 
> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> *Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden *- auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>


----------



## miss afro (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ich hatte einfach keine Ruhe und hab deshalb gestern abend auch einen Widerruf geschrieben und per email geschickt. Um mir sicher zu sein, dass auch der Widerruf nicht verloren geht, habe ich gleich an 3 email adressen geschickt. [email protected]  &  [email protected]  &   [email protected]
Es ist bis jetzt keine Mail zurückgekommen. Stattdessen kam eine "Ticketmail" oder sowas, worin sie bestätigen, dass meine Mail angekommen ist. Na das ist doch schon mal etwas. So habe ich wenigstens eine Bestätigung, dass ich pünktlich einen Widerruf gemacht habe. Auch wenn viele der Meinung sind, dass es schwachsinn ist, überhaupt zu reagieren - ich fühle mich jetzt sicherer. Das können bestimmt auch einige nachvollziehen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> 
> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> *Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden *- auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



henning schrieb:


> Das hielt ich nicht aus und so empfahl er mir einen sehr knapp und direkt  formulierten Dreizeiler an fabriken.de zu schicken und zwar auf demselben Wege, welche diese betrügische Firma verwendete, nämlich einfach per E-Mail.





miss afro schrieb:


> ich hatte einfach keine Ruhe und hab deshalb gestern abend auch einen Widerruf geschrieben und per email geschicktn.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Gibt es noch weitere Vorteile eines frühzeitigen Schreibens?
> Aber klar doch. Der wichtigste ist psychologischer Natur: Die Betroffenen platzen vor Tatendrang und möchten einen Abwehrzauber gegen die bösen Briefe der Anbieter in Stellung bringen. Da hilft ein „sich von der Seele schreiben“ ungemein und hebt das Selbstvertrauen.


----------



## henning (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich möchte gerne gegen die fabriken.de bzw. connex2conntent GmbH vorgehen und habe im Netz nach BKA, Kriminalpolizei, Bundesnetzagentur und Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik recherchiert. An das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik habe ich dann auch eine E-Mail geschickt in welcher der Sachverhalt erklärt wird und eine Kopie der "Zahlungsaufforderung-PDF" anhängt.
Wer hat Erfahrung darin solchen Leuten das Handwerk zulegen und damit all den Betroffenen, die sich nicht hier im Forum oder bei Freunden informieren können, zu helfen?
Vielleicht bin ich naiv, aber irgenwie fuchst mich sowas!


----------



## Carolyn (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Email bei mir noch gefunden von fabriken.de:
____________________________________________________


> bitte aktivieren Sie Ihren kostenlosen Account bei fabriken.de!
> Klicken Sie folgenden Link um die Aktivierung abzuschließen:
> 
> Fabrikverkauf Outlets Fabrikverkauf
> ...


______________________________________________________

*Kostenloser* Account steht drin. Witzlos.....

Mein Anwalt wird die Firma anschreiben und mich wissen lassen, ob er Antwort bekommt.
Ich halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete Forderung trotz der eindeutigen Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die meistgestellte Frage im Forum von Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?"
> 
> Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der Kunde - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> *Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden *- auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


<Gebetsmühlenmodus-Wiederholschleife>


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



henning schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung darin solchen Leuten das Handwerk zulegen und damit all den Betroffenen, die sich nicht hier im Forum oder bei Freunden informieren können, zu helfen?


Die Chancen stehen schlecht, schließlich gibt es vergleichbare Unternehmen 
schon seit Jahren. Die BNetzA hält sich völlig raus, ebenso das BKA und  das
 BSI. Sie verweisen fast immer auf den zivilen  Klageweg

Selbst wenn es in seltenen Einzefällen gelungen ist, Seiten zu schließen, 
wachsen sie wie in der griechischen Sage von der Hydra mit noch mehr Köpfen nach 

Wirklich helfen täte nur ein allgemeines Gefahrenbewußtsein dafür zu wecken, 
dass das Internet keine harmlose Spielwiese  ist sondern dort viele Gefahren lauern


----------



## Luisa (5 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

mir ging es wie euch allen auch - habe auch die Rechnung erhalten...
Nachdem ich mich total aufgeregt habe, habe ich gleich zum Tel gegriffen, was sonst garnicht meine Art ist, dann (weil da nur ne Warteschleife war) eine erboste Mail geschrieben (leider) und wie mein Mann heimkam alles erzählt. Der sagte nur er würde eher n Rechtsanwalt 150 als denen 84 zahlen... aber ich hätte besser garnicht antworten sollen...

Tja, dann habe ich, leider erst dann, gegooglet und dieses tolle Forum hier gefunden!! Habe schon bestimmt 20 Seiten zu dem Thema gelesen und werde jetzt garnichts mehr machen.
Bin froh, dass ihr hier so Bescheid wisst, das zu lesen beruhigt ganz schön, schade nur dass ich meine Mail nicht zurückziehen kann, aber egal.

Und schade, dass hier so viele nur posten und nix lesen, großes Lob an alle Mods dass ihr trotzdem nicht aufgebt!!!

Danke für alle sinnvollen Beiträge!
GLG Luisa


----------



## Purzel (6 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Girlie83 schrieb:


> hmmm... ich werde dann auch mal ne mail an den Verbraucherschutzbund schreiben.
> mit den Daten bin ich mir echt nicht mehr sicher, ob man da nicht beim ersten mal irgedwie was angeben musste. über die IP kanns nicht gewesen sein, da ich auf der arbeit im Internet war, und es gibt ja noch hunderte andere die genauso heißen.....
> was wirst du machen wenn die sich doch nochmal melden? Ich bekomm immer direkt Panikattacken....


 
Hi

Ich schicke meinen Brief nochmal per Einschreiben.....dann warte ich ab.Oder ne Sammelanzeige wäre auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## miss afro (6 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Purzel schrieb:


> Hi
> Oder ne Sammelanzeige wäre auch nicht schlecht...



Ich finde die Idee gut. Ich schließe mich der Sammelanzeige an. Wer macht den Start? :kick:


----------



## wahlhesse (6 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Es gibt in Deutschland weder Sammelanzeigen noch Sammelklagen.
Daher ist auch das ganze Gerede darüber überflüssig.
Wir können immer nur wiederholen:
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Und ob man überhaupt reagieren soll:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## hamgk22307 (6 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



andrece schrieb:


> ich habe alles gelesen. Also einfach mal ne antwort ob man mit der Kündigung den Vertrag anerkennt oder nicht bitte.
> 
> Danke


Hallo!
Ich wurde auch mit dem selben Müll attackiert habe per E-Mail Per Fax und Per Eischreiben m.Rückantwort widersprochen, mit denen ein Kostenpflichtigen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben, mal sehen was da kommt


----------



## Stoff (6 März 2009)

*pl AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch "Opfer" geworden. Ist alles halb so wild. Bin in der eCommerce-Branche tätig und plädiere ganz klar für saubere Geschäftsmodelle, daher Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt. Geht jetzt zur Staatsanwaltschaft.

O-Ton Polizei: Je mehr Anzeigen eingehen, desto besser und desto schneller wird auch die Staatsanwaltschaft aktiv. Auch wenn der offensichtliche Überführung eines Strafbestandes nicht immer gelingt, dank einiger kluger Winkeladvokaten. :scherzkeks:

Eine Anmerkung sei bitte noch erlaubt.

Rechnung kam von fabriken.de, der Thread ist aber bereits geschlossen, daher kann ich dort nicht die Frage stellen, aber rezepte ist ja ein und dasselbe.

Auf meiner Rechnung ist keine Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen. und auch keine Angabe ob der Betrag inklusive oder exklusive MwSt. zu verstehen ist.

Was aber eigenlich nur erlaubt ist wenn die Firma ein Kleingewerbetreibender wäre. 

IMHO ist dies nicht ganz wettbewerbsgerecht und ein klarer Fall der eine (Achtung böses Wort) Abmahnung. Habe für sowas eigentliche keine Ambitionen und möchte mich auch nicht auf diese Ebene herablassen.

Bitte um andere Meinungen, manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 März 2009)

*AW: pl AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Stoff schrieb:


> Auf meiner Rechnung ist keine Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen. und auch keine Angabe ob der Betrag inklusive oder exklusive MwSt. zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Was aber eigenlich nur erlaubt ist wenn die Firma ein Kleingewerbetreibender wäre.
> 
> IMHO ist dies nicht ganz wettbewerbsgerecht und ein klarer Fall der eine (Achtung böses Wort) Abmahnung.


Das mit der Umsatzsteuer stimmt so nicht - Rechnungen für Verbraucher benötigen aus Sicht des Verbrauchers keinen Umsatzsteuerausweis. Zahlbeträge sind dann immer brutto. Denken Sie mal an die Preisauszeichnung beim Bäcker an den Brötchen ... Alles andere ist erst einmal *deren* Steueraufgabe/-problem.

Abmahnen? Machen, wenn Sie Lust haben. Und bitte hier ausführlich berichten! 
Spannend...


----------



## Stoff (6 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Stimmt, war auf der B2B-Schiene und nicht B2C.

Dennoch ist es, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, zumindest so, das ein Hinweis auf der Rechnung inklusive/exklusive Steuer vermerkt ist.
Selbst bei unserem Tante Emma laden steht auf dem Bon unten "Preise inkl. 19% MwSt". Nicht das alle Produkte mit ausgewiesener Steuer ausgezeichnet werden müssen.

Wie dem auch sei verpflichtet ist er dazu nicht! Schade eigentlich ...  

Aber Gott sei Dank hat das Finanzamt bei sowas auch immer ein gewisses Interesse mal die Abrechnung zu prüfen.


----------



## linda (7 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hier auch noch zum Nachlesen:

Europäische Verbraucherzentren : Mahnschreiben von Inkassounternehmen oder Rechtsanwälten: So wehren Sie sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen.

Auch der Österreichische Verbraucherschutz warnt vor fabriken.de


----------



## Springer (8 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Maike78 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _


Hallo Maike,
habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen.Nach eihigem zögern bin ich über Google an Computerbtrug.de gekommen und mir viel ein Stein vom Herzen!
Ich werde auch nicht antworten, wozu auch? Die warten doch nur ,daß Sie in einem Deiner Antwortschreiben noch etwas zu Deinem Schaden entdecken können. Pfui Teufel.
Aber mal allgemein: da die [......]  zum Quadrat zunehmen, frage ich mich wirklich, wo da unser Gesetzgeber zum Schutze ihrer Bürger bleibt???
Der Hinweis es ist ja alles weitgehend gesetzlich geregelt greift schon deshalb nicht, da man nicht von jedem Bürger eine juristische Bildung voraussetzen kann.
Solche [ edit]  wie Fabriken.de gehören schlicht verboten!!!
Was meint Ihr?

Schöne Grüße und laßt den Kopf nicht hängen, es gibt ja noch Computerbetrug.de


----------



## welfi (8 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Da ich auch einer von Euch, nämlich der vielen Betroffenen bin, mal eine Frage. Wie kann ich mich bei Fabriken.de überhaupt abmelden. Ich finde nirgendwo ein Button bzw. ein Hinweis auf deren Homepage!
Ich würde das gerne machen, nicht daß irgenwann das böse erwachen in Form einer zusätzlichen Rechnung kommt und diese bei mir in das Haus flattert!


----------



## Springer (8 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo welfi,
habe ich auch erlebt. Kann dir nur sagen, das ist eine Masche von Fabriken.de.
Ich habe auf die Rechnung mit einem Satz geantwortet und was soll ich dir sagen, kam zurück als Mail delivery failet returing. Die wollen mit dir keine Zeit verschwenden, nur dein Geld. Von nun  an hülle ich mich in Schweigen und das solltest du auch tun.
Sieh dir dazu mal das entsprechende Video von Katzenjens an.
Tschüss und Kopf oben lassen!


----------



## Stoff (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

@Spinger: Erstatte Strafanzeige wegen Verdacht auf Betrug.
Kann nur wiederholen, je mehr Anzeigen, desto eher wird die Staatsanwaltschaft reagieren. Wenn du erwartest dass der Gesetzgeber reagiert, müssen ja auch Fälle vorliegen.

Ob das Auswirkungen auf das Geschäft von fabriken.de hat und Sie die wirklich mal drannbekommen bleibt zwar fraglich, da garantiert irgendwo eine Klausel existiert, aber versuchen kann man es ja.

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

Nicht zahlen und nicht reagieren und alles im Sand verlaufen lassen -> bekommen kein Geld mit Ihrern dubiosen Geschäften

Oder mit dem Polizisten deines Vertrauens über weitere Möglichkeiten sprechen und denen, wenigstens gefühlt, einen Schuß vor den Bug geben.   :bang:
Werden danach vermutlich auch keine weiteren Mails/Briefe schicken.


----------



## bernhard (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Die Empfehlungen sind leider unsinnig.

Die Polizei wird zivilrechtliche Fragen nicht für Dritte klären.


----------



## surfergirl (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habe grade mit einer Bekannten gesprochen, die angehende Anwältin ist.
Sie ist der Meinung, dass Fabriken.de sich durch den Hinweis auf Kündigungsrecht und Widerrufsrecht schon ganz gut abgesichert haben.

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Schließlich haben viele hier was anderes geschrieben.
"Schweigen kann keine Zustimmung sein"

Am Freitag kam sogar schon ein Bericht über Fabriken.de im Radio und dort riet die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz, das man der Forderung widersprechen solle.
Warum rädt einem jeder was anderes?:roll:


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Wenn die "angehende Anwältin" das im Rahmen eines berufshapftpflicht-versicherten Mandats schriftlich so darstellt, ist kein Risiko für den Mandanten übrig. Wennn sie dann irrt, ist der Schaden versichert.

Ansonsten halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die hier lesbaren Empfehlungen länger und stabiler Bestand behalten als die Meinung der "kommenden Kollegin" ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ansonsten halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die hier lesbaren Empfehlungen länger und stabiler Bestand behalten als die Meinung der "kommenden Kollegin" ...


Ist zu hoffen, dass sie bei  weiteren  Beratungen nicht auch so konträr zur herrschenden Rechtsmeinung agiert...


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ein Beispiel:

Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Neue Internetabzocker schlagen zu Fabriken.de und Rezepte-Ideen.de verschicken Rechnungen


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz
> 06.03.2009
> Neue Internetabzocker schlagen zu
> Fabriken.de und Rezepte-Ideen.de verschicken Rechnungen
> ...


----------



## surfergirl (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Da folgte aber dann noch der Satz: " Betroffene sollten der Forderung umgehend schriftlich widersprechen."


----------



## KatzenHai (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

... was jetzt WAS aussagt?


----------



## surfergirl (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Es verunsichert mich halt, wenn einer sagt ich soll gar nichts tun und ein anderer wieder, dass ich widersprechen soll.
Ich kenne mich mit dem Rechtssystem nunmal überhaupt nicht aus (das einzige Recht, das ich mal lernen musste, war das Lebensmittelrecht) und so fühle ich mich immer wieder aufs neue verunsichert.


----------



## Corvi (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo^^

Habe nun heute eine wunderbare Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch (Mail) bekommen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH:
> 
> ...




Ist es nicht irgendwie komisch, dass diese leute gleich ein Samelantwortschreiben an alle "Damen und Herren" schreiben und sich zudem noch auf den gleichen Paragraphen stützen, der ihr komplettes Vorgehen eigentlich rechtlich unwirksam macht? ô.o 
kann dazu vllt jmd genaueres sagen, bin leider selbst nicht wirklich ganz wissens über die deutsche Rechtslage.

MfG
Corvi


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



surfergirl schrieb:


> Da folgte aber dann noch der Satz: " Betroffene sollten der Forderung umgehend schriftlich widersprechen."


Soll  ist kein Muß. Einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid muß widersprochen werde, aber darum 
geht es hier nicht.
Die VZ sagt nicht,    dass man schreiben muß. 
Schreibseln oder nicht: Beides lehrt die Erfahrung ist ziemlich egal.

Es gibt keinen einzigen Fall seit dem Beginn der Nutzlosabzocke vor dreieinhalb Jahren, 
bei der jemand gerichtlich zur Zahlung verdonnert worden wäre, weil er dem Mahnmüll 
nicht widersprochen hätte. Es gibt überhaupt niemanden, der zur Zahlung 
verurteilt worden ist. 

Wem das Beruhigung verschafft, soll es machen. Wir sagen nicht, es nicht zu tun,
 sondern dass es schlicht nichts bringt

Im  seriösen Geschäftsleben sieht es etwas anders aus.
  Dort werden aber auch keine Preisversteckspiele und Nebelwerferaktionen  veranstaltet


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Corvi schrieb:


> Connects 2 Content GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen, dass die Newsletter, insbesondere Newsletter 3 und Newsletter 4, an die von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt wurden. Bitte überprüfen Sie ggfs. Ihren Spam-Filter oder Ihre E-Mail-Account Konfiguration. Gerne können Sie zur Vollständigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit jederzeit ein detailliertes Newsletter-Protokoll anfordern. Bitte kontaktieren Sie dazu unsere telefonische Kunden-Betreuung - die Kontaktdaten finden Sie weiter unten.


Das ist Schwachsinn hoch drei. 
 Einseitige Vertragsänderung geht nicht ohne explizite  Zustimmung des Nutzers.

Wieviel Müll die geschickt haben, ist völlig unerheblich


----------



## blowfish (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Schreibseln oder nicht: Beides lehrt die Erfahrung ist ziemlich egal.



Ich würde da mal weiter gehen. Wer nicht schreibt, bekommt auch keinen Versuchsballon "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid".
Denn für die Inkassobuzzen ist es einfacher, wenn sie denjenigen die schreiben einschätzen können, ob so ein Schreiben zur Bezahlung führt und ihre 23,-€ nicht umsonst ausgegeben sind.
Einer der nicht schreibt, muss eigentlich so eingeschätzt werden, wie *nicht 100%* verifiziert.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Connects 2 Content GmbH]Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn hoch drei.
> Einseitige Vertragsänderung geht nicht ohne explizite  Zustimmung des Nutzers.
> 
> Wieviel Müll die geschickt haben, ist völlig unerheblich


Mehr noch - der Zugang einer E-Mail in einem Postfach (und z.B. nicht das Landen im Spamfilter) muss m.E. erst noch bewiesen werden. Denn eine "Kenntnisnahmefiktion" gibt es bei Mails bislang nicht. Dass die das geschickt haben, reicht im Zweifel nicht aus. Egal, wie oft sie das Schicken protokollieren ...


----------



## Springer (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

noch einmal zum ermüdenden Thema Fabriken.de
langsam wächst bei mir die Überzeugung, daß alle, die von Fabriken.de mit einer Rechnung belästigt wurden oder noch werden  zu dem Entschluß kommen sollten absolut zu schweigen und nichts als schweigen. Solange einige antworten, können diese
Leute ihr Süppchen am Kochen halten.:grin:


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Es gibt keinen einzigen Fall seit dem Beginn der Nutzlosabzocke vor dreieinhalb Jahren,
bei der jemand gerichtlich zur Zahlung verdonnert worden wäre, weil er dem Mahn- und Drohmüll
nicht widersprochen hätte. 
( gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist eine ganz andere Baustelle, wenn der  käme, müßte 
natürlich widersprochen werden, aber  soweit kommt es bisher noch sehr selten )

Warum dennoch die meisten Verbraucherzentralen und manche  Superuser in anderen Foren gebetsmühlenartig 
die Empfehlung zum Schreibseln geben ist rational nicht zu erklären.  Übervorsicht,
 Absicherungswunsch gegen  alle Eventualitäten, auch wenn sie noch so unwahrscheinlich sind.
Aus unserem Ratgeber:


Teleton schrieb:


> Gibt es noch weitere Vorteile eines frühzeitigen Schreibens?
> Aber klar doch. Der wichtigste ist psychologischer Natur: Die Betroffenen platzen vor Tatendrang und möchten einen Abwehrzauber gegen die bösen Briefe der Anbieter in Stellung bringen. Da hilft ein „sich von der Seele schreiben“ ungemein und hebt das Selbstvertrauen.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

heise online - 10.03.09 - Verbraucherzentralen warnen vor Zahlungsaufforderungen an "Schnäppchen-Community"



> Die Betroffenen sollten auf keinen Fall bezahlen, sondern umgehend schriftlich widersprechen. Die Verbraucherzentralen stellen auf ihren Websites einen Musterbrief bereit, mit dem die Forderungen abgewehrt werden könnten


:wall:
Und immer wieder grüsst das Murmeltier. Wenn das Schule macht, können wir demnächst den ganzen Tag nur noch Widersprüche schreiben. Was für ein Unsinn.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Sag ich doch: tibetanische Gebetsmühlen.

 Unfairerweise sichern sich die VZ nur selber ab. 
Sie schreiben nämlich nicht *muß* sondern *sollten*. Das ist Konjunktiv und  kein Imperativ 
 Damit sind sie in jedem Fall aus dem Schneider.


----------



## zutiefsbetroffener (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

An alle Fabriken.de (Betreiber Connects2Content GmbH (Connects 2 Content GmbH) angemeldete Nutzer die jetzt zahlen müssen.

Erst mal empfehle ich auf Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Auf krummen Internetpfaden: Unberechtigte Zahlungsaufforderungen von Connects2Content GmbH zu schauen.

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale hat man mir zusätzlich empfohlen eine Anzeige bei der im Wohnort zuständigen Polizei zu machen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Diese Empfehlungen stoßen in diesem Forum auf wenig Gegenliebe.

 Lies die vorhergehenden Postings und  die Info, dann weißt du warum

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## wahlhesse (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Und was hat nun die Polizei mit zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheiten zu tun? 

Die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter meint, ein kostenloses Angebot ohne explizite Zustimmung des Kunden kostenpflichtig zu machen, ist weder Straf- noch zivilrechtlich von Belang. 

Es ist nix weiter als die persönliche Meinung des Anbieters. Und wenn dieser meint, er kommt damit durch, soll er doch aktiv werden. Spätestens dort wird er auf die Nase fallen. :scherzkeks:

Aber warum soll der Kunde sich die Mühe machen?! Und zudem noch die Polizei mit sinnlosen Anzeigen zumüllen. :roll:


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Und was hat nun die Polizei mit zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheiten zu tun?


Gehört auch zum Kapitel Voodoozauber in Stellung bringen.
 Dass mit diesem Dummfug die ohnehin überlastete Polizei von wichtigerem abgehalten wird, 
interessiert anscheinend niemanden  auch die VZ nicht



zutiefsbetroffener schrieb:


> An alle Fabriken.de (Betreiber Connects2Content GmbH (Connects 2 Content GmbH) angemeldete Nutzer die jetzt zahlen *müssen.*


Falsch: * sollen* , *nicht *müssen. Wer bezahlt,  tut das ohne  Notwendigkeit oder gezwungen zu sein


----------



## zutiefsbetroffener (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo nochmal,

also ich hab mir das Video YouTube - fabriken.de kostenpflichtig?! mal angeschaut.  Nun gut ich habe ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein verschickt, mit dem Text der Verbraucherzentrale.
Im Prinzip hätte ich wie mein Bruder es mir gesagt hat gar nicht darauf reagieren sollen.
Ich hefte nun den ganzen Kram mal ab und warte mal was passiert. Aber das recht ist ja auf meiner Seite.


----------



## surfergirl (10 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Die Polizei ermittelt gegen den netten Herrn F. und hat das entsprechende Firmenkonto gesperrt. Die Polizei sucht nach weiteren Betroffenen, insbesondere welche, die bereits den Jahresbetrag bezahlt haben.

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/pressepor...orf/article/meldung-090309-145836-16-272.html


----------



## Yogi1273 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Habe diese Rechnung auch bekommen und gleich meinem Anwalt übergeben !

Der schrieb einen netten Brief

Hier ein paar Zitate daraus 

Ein Vertragsverhätnis, aufgrund dessen mein Mandant verpflichtet sein könnte, Ihnen irgendein- wie auch immer geartetes - Entgeld zu zahlen, ist nicht zu Stande gekommen. Insoweit habe ich Sie aufzufordern, einen Vertragsabschluss zwischen ihnen und meinem mandanten mir gegenüber nachzuweisen.
Abschließend möcht ich darauf hinweisen, dass mein Mandant auch keine wie auch immer geartete Lesitung Ihres ominösen Unternehmens in Anspruch genommen hat. 
Auf die Tatsache, dass Ihr Unternehmen und Ihre Vorgehensweise inter dem Stichwort " Abzocke" im Internet zu finden sit, möchte ich vorliegend nicht näher eingehen, behalte mir jedoch vor, meinem Mandanten zu empfehlen, die Staaatsanwaltschaft zumindest zu informieren.

Hoffe das löst einige Fragen und beinhaltet für euch einige Antworten.

LG Yogi1273


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Yogi1273 schrieb:


> behalte mir jedoch vor, meinem Mandanten zu empfehlen, die Staatsanwaltschaft zumindest zu informieren.


Die ist bereits informiert und involviert. 
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


----------



## Yogi1273 (11 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Danke Webwatcher habe den Link leider zu spät gesehen


----------



## welfi (12 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Springer schrieb:


> Hallo welfi,
> habe ich auch erlebt. Kann dir nur sagen, das ist eine Masche von Fabriken.de.
> Ich habe auf die Rechnung mit einem Satz geantwortet und was soll ich dir sagen, kam zurück als Mail delivery failet returing. Die wollen mit dir keine Zeit verschwenden, nur dein Geld. Von nun  an hülle ich mich in Schweigen und das solltest du auch tun.
> Sieh dir dazu mal das entsprechende Video von Katzenjens an.
> Tschüss und Kopf oben lassen!


hallo springer, 
meine Nachricht an den Absender dieser Zahlungsaufforderung von Fabriken de kam bei mir ebenfalls zurück als Mail delivery failet returing. Nun mache ich es so wi8e Du und viele anderen hier, nämlich gar nichts mehr,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, welfi


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Der Herr wird in absehbarer Zeit niemanden belästigen.  Lest  ihr eigentlich auch mal die Links in den Postings?

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/pressepor...orf/article/meldung-090309-145836-16-272.html


> Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht
> 
> Das Kriminalkommissariat 21 führt seit Anfang März Ermittlungen gegen einen 28-jährigen Mann mit Wohnsitz in Düsseldorf wegen des Verdachts eines Leistungsbetruges.


----------



## miss afro (14 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Na Gott sei Dank ist das endlich bald vorbei.... also Mahbescheide oder irgendwelche anderen druckmachenden Erpressungsmethoden von Herrn F. werden bestimmt nicht mehr kommen. Jetzt wo die grüne Hoffnung nach ihm fandet.... Jetzt können wir alle aufatmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

na ich hoffe es ist bald ruhe ! habe heute auch diese tolle mail erhalten (siehe unten):
finde sowas echt eine Frechheit !
habe auf die erste Mahung nur geschrieben ! ich habe nie einen newsletter mit änderungen erhalten und möchte den service auch nicht nutzen!

daher werde ich alle weitern mails ignorieren !
oder ?




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH:
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
(...)


----------



## miss afro (14 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

an "unregistrierter gast": 
Wann kam dieses Schreiben?? Etwa NACH deinem widerspruch??


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habe heute gelesen, daß weitere von Herrn F. Geschädigte zwecks Anzeigeerstattung gesucht werden. Nun bin ich zwar nicht direkt geschädigt - war nur einen Moment lang erschrocken und habe dann eine böse Email zurückgeschickt -, aber Anzeige wollte ich denn doch ganz gern erstatten. Es gibt bei der Polizei einen super Service: die online-Anzeige. Finde ich in diesem Fall ganz passend:

https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html


----------



## hexe27 (17 März 2009)

*Fabriken.de *Unverschämtheit am Telefon**

Hallo,

klar wurde das Thema Fabriken.de schon ausführlich geklärt!Aber nachdem ich einmalig einen Einspruch erhoben habe gegen die Zahlungsaufforderung kam heute nun dieser unten stehende Text als Email!

Ich habe auch mal bei dieser Nr angerufen !Connects 2Content gibt es zwar aber diese Personen sind frech wie Oskar vor allem eine Frau Ka.....nn mit der ich das Vergnügen hatte!

Nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucher Zentale in Rüsselsheim, riet man mir einen schriftl.Widerruf zu starten, mit dem Hinweis das man keine Chance eines ordnungsgemässen Widerruf erhalten hatte!+den weiter unten stehenden Vordruck der Verbraucherberatung!
Also Leute wie kann man solch einen Widerruf richtig verfassen?!
Wäre euch sehr dankbar!
------------------------------------------------------------
*Das bekam ich von dieser Dubiosen Firma heute!!!!*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH:
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Das ist der Vordruck der Verbraucherberatung*



> Absender
> + Adresse
> 
> Einschreiben mit Rückschein
> ...


----------



## C1977 (17 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



surfergirl schrieb:


> Die Polizei ermittelt gegen den netten Herrn F. und hat das entsprechende Firmenkonto gesperrt. Die Polizei sucht nach weiteren Betroffenen, insbesondere welche, die bereits den Jahresbetrag bezahlt haben.
> 
> Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


 

Habe noch eine letzte Frage zu diesem leiden "FABRIKEN.DE-Thema", dass uns dieser tolle Herr [ edit]  da eingebrockt hat:
Ist man jetzt aus dem "Schneider"??
Lese immer wieder was von Widerufsschreiben verfassen?
Ist doch ein totaler Schwachsinn, wenn der Typ eh schon von der Polizei in NRW gesucht wird, oder??

Vielen Dank im Voraus an die Moderatoren hier!
Ich frage nur, weil ich heute auch wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung ( welch Witz!!!) erhalten habe.

Gruß aus Bayern von C.!!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



C1977 schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, weil ich heute auch wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung ( welch Witz!!!) erhalten habe.


Solche Forderungen besitzen eine  gewisse "Eigendynamik"


----------



## C1977 (17 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Soll heißen: Der Käse ist gegessen, oder??


----------



## miss afro (17 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hey leutz!!
Ich hab grad beim Seppen gesehen, dass gleich auf Sat.1 Akte 09 über Abzocker-Firmen im internet berichten wird. opendownload werden sie zeigen. ich weiß nicht ob sie fabriken.de auch zeigen werden. 
hoffe ihr seht das auch noch rechtzeitig. Ansonsten wenn ihr das verpassen solltet und aber es trotzdem sehen wollt. dann schaut mal auf sat.1 auf deren homepage. vielleicht könnt ihr dort es nochmal online anschauen.


----------



## hexe27 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Man wie die einen auf den Keks gehen können!Schaut mal was die schreiben!!!!Aber Anzeige gegen die ist gelaufen 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

 vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH:

 wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass wir aus den Ihnen schon  mitgeteilten Gründen auf der geltend gemachten Forderung in voller Höhe bestehen  bleiben.

 Zwischen Ihnen und der Connects 2 Content GmbH besteht ein rechtsgültiger  Vertrag über die Nutzung des Datenbankangebotes gemäß der Ihnen vorliegenden  Rechnung.
 Hinsichtlich der Einzelheiten verweisen wir auf unsere Ausführungen,  insbesondere hinsichtlich der von Ihnen nachweislich gelesenen und akzeptierten  Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, insbesondere der AGB - Absätze 3.2 und  9.1:

 3.2 XXX kann Informationen und Erklärungen, die das Vertragsverhältnis  betreffen, an die E-Mail-Adresse des Kunden schicken. Der Kunde wird die  E-Mail-Adresse, die XXX gegenüber als Kontaktadresse dient, regelmäßig abrufen  und für die Funktion und Empfangsbereitschaft des E-Mail-Accounts sorgen.

 9.1 XXX behält sich das Recht vor, die Vertragsbedingungen (Allgemeinen  Geschäftsbedingungen) jederzeit zu ändern. In einem solchen Fall wird XXX seine  Mitglieder über die Änderung informieren. Geht innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach  Zugang der Änderungsmitteilung keine abweichende ausdrückliche Erklärung des  Nutzers bei XXX ein, gilt die Änderung der Vertragsbedingungen als angenommen.  Auf die besondere Bedeutung der Änderungen wird bei Beginn der Frist in einem  solchen Fall gesondert hingewiesen.

 Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass Ihnen unter dem Gesichtspunkt des  Verzugsschadens weitere Kosten über den Forderungsbetrag hinaus entstehen  können. Dies gilt insbesondere dann, wenn wir zur Forderungsdurchsetzung Dritte  beauftragen müssen oder gerichtliche Schritte einleiten.

 Wir fordern Sie daher auf, den in Rechnung gestellten Betrag fristgerecht  zu begleichen.


 Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht  Ihnen ebenfalls unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr  unter 0180 5114030-4 (14 Cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz,  Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen) zur Verfügung.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH - Kundenbetreuung

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Connects 2 Content Gmbh - Spanger Str. 38a - 40599 Düsseldorf
 Geschäftsführer: T Franco
 HRB 59974 Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
 Steuernummer: 106/5736/0081


----------



## miss afro (18 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

an hexe27:

...einfach nicht reagieren.... Da werden noch mehr solche "Witz"-Briefe kommen....

 Die Juristen, die gestern bei Akte 09 gezeigt wurden, sagten auch, "einfach ignorieren". Einzige Ausnahme: wenn ein *GERICHTLICHER* Mahnbescheid kommt, dann binnen 2 Wochen einen Widerspruch schreiben. Aber das wird mit Sicherheit nicht kommen. Die wären ja dann schön blöd, wenn sie selbst ins offene Messer laufen würden. 

Also ich beschäftige mich gar nicht mehr damit. Sollen sie doch mein E-Mail und Postfach zumüllen - wenn sie nix besseres zu tun haben....Mir doch egal....Denk immer daran: DIE KÖNNEN DIR NIX ANTUN!!


----------



## hexe27 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Danke Euch


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme: wenn ein *GERICHTLICHER* Mahnbescheid kommt, dann binnen 2 Wochen einen Widerspruch schreiben.


Viel zu schreiben gibt es nicht, der Widerspruch besteht aus einem  Kreuzchen: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## C1977 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH: 


> Unsere Aufzeichnungen und Protokolle belegen eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind.
> 
> Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung.
> 
> ...


Nicht antworten, oder?
Die haben doch einen kompletten V....!
Jetzt drohen die schon mit Freiheitsstrafe.
Diese liebliche Mail hab ich am 17.03. erhalten, die neueste Version in Sachen
"Witzmail"....:roll::roll::wall:

_[Namen entfernt, Formatierung überarbeitet. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Gespräche mit der Kloschüssel sind ergiebiger als Brieffreundschaften mit Mailrobotern merkbefreiter Mahnbedroher.


----------



## Kanrf79 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Freunde des Forums
Auch ich bin Betroffener von Fabriken.de
Habe am 2.3.09 diese Mail bekommen.


> Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an der Premium-Mitgliedschaft der Internet-Community Fabriken.de.
> Nachdem wir Sie am 14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 über die zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit von Fabriken.de informiert haben, wurde das Ihnen gesetzlich eingeräumte Sonderkündigungsrecht nicht in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> Wir freuen uns daher, dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt gemäß der folgenden Aufstellung in Rechnung zu stellen:


Die Geldforderungen kennt ihr ja.
Habe darauf mit folgender Mail geantwortet:
[





> SIZE=2]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren                                                                                                                Stodo 3.3.2009
> Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung des Kunden gar nicht möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in diesem Fall der ich - mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur, wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de Geld bezahlen will, muss das auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> Ein Interesse an einer Mitgliedschaft bei Fabriken de,ist in keinster Weise vorhanden und wird es auch nie sein.
> Ich spreche Ihnen hiermit meine Kündigung aus.
> [ edit]





Gestern kam die Antwort von denen,siehe hier



> [/SIZE]WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG:
> Bitte beachten Sie die Umstellung zur kostenpflichtigen Premium-Community sowie Ihr Kündigungsrecht bis zum 24.02.2009 - Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie in den Community-Newslettern, welche Sie jederzeit in Ihrem Postfach oder auf unserer Webseite einsehen können.
> 
> Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen, dass die Newsletter, insbesondere Newsletter 3 und Newsletter 4, an die von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt wurden. Bitte überprüfen Sie ggfs. Ihren Spam-Filter oder Ihre E-Mail-Account Konfiguration. Gerne können Sie zur Vollständigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit jederzeit ein detailliertes Newsletter-Protokoll anfordern. Bitte kontaktieren Sie dazu unsere telefonische Kunden-Betreuung - die Kontaktdaten finden Sie weiter unten.
> ...


Was würdet ihr jetzt machen
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Kanrf79 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr jetzt machen
> Gruß Kanrf79


Diesen und den Hauptthread  lesen,
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html
 Der   Unfug  ist bereits mehrfach erschöpfend diskutiert worden.
Stete Wiederholung macht  es nicht richtiger.


----------



## miss afro (19 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Kanrf79 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr jetzt machen
> Gruß Kanrf79



keine Brieffreundschaften mit denen führen!!  Einfach nicht reagieren. Keine Antwortmails mehr schreiben. Die können dir nix!! Also keine Panik.


----------



## Kickers (20 März 2009)

*Fabriken.de*

hallo geht nochmal um fabriken.de hab soeben mal wieder was von den penn... gehört!!!!


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH:
> 
> ...


hatte denen nur ne email geschickt das ich nie einem kostenpflichtigen vertrag zugestimmt habe (das war bevor ich dieses schöne forum endekt habe)  wie soll man sich jetzt verhalten???

MFG


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html
insbesondere den Link im ersten Posting.


Ich selber werde bald Geld von fabriken.de bekommen


> Sehr geehrte Frau Fabriken.de,
> sehr geehrter Herr Fabriken.de,
> 
> zur Zeit bin ich nur normales Mitglied Ihrer kleinen Gemeinschaft. Dies ändert sich ab dem 10.04.2009. Ich werde mich ab dann mit sorgfältig durchdachten und von überragendem sprachlichen Ausdrucksvermögen geprägten Beiträgen und Anregungen beteiligen.
> ...


----------



## Bergmann (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

@ Teleton

Mich würde interessieren wie Du die Kosten (26 €) berechnet hast. Sind da auch anteilig Miete, Strom, Heizung u.s.w. drin, oder reine intellektuelle Entlohnung?:scherzkeks:


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Du meinst also auch,dass ich zuwenig berechnet habe? 

Die 26,- hatte ich im Kopf weil ich grade für eine Tüte fast gar nichts fürs Wochenende im Supermarkt soviel bezahlt hatte.

Macht aber nichts, ich haue einfach noch eine ordentliche Schaufel drauf wenn die nicht zahlen (16,- Mahngebühr, 14,- Kontoführungsgebühr, 60,- Ermittlungskosten und 39,- Bearbeitungsgebühr alles gem. § 286 BGB).


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Teleton schrieb:


> Macht aber nichts, ich haue einfach noch eine ordentliche Schaufel drauf wenn die nicht zahlen (16,- Mahngebühr, 14,- Kontoführungsgebühr, 60,- Ermittlungskosten und 39,- Bearbeitungsgebühr alles gem. § 286 BGB).


Dann hoffen wir mal, das nicht noch mehr Konten eingefroren sind
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


> . Ein Konto des Tatverdächtigen wurde bereits von der Kriminalpolizei „eingefroren“.


Sonst mußt du doch noch pfänden lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Die Zahlungsfrist ist ja inzwischen seit einer Woche verstrichen. 
Hat denn inzwischen jemand schon wieder ne Mail erhalten?


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Welchen Unterschied macht es ob zeitnah Mahnmüll eintrudelt oder nicht?
Die Betroffenen werden vermutlich aushalten lernen müssen, dass unschöne Post Stammgast am Briefkasten wird. 

Es kann aber auch sein dass die Betreiber vorrangig hiermit beschäftigt sind:
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


----------



## isabelle (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

Nach meiner "Zahlungsaufforderung" hatte ich hier erst mal alles gelesen und denen daraufhin folgende mail geschickt:

---- Message from : M.B.  ---

*fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen*
_Hunderte, vermutlich  tausende Verbraucher bekamen heute unerfreuliche Post: 
eine  "Zahlungsaufforderung" der Internetseite fabriken.de. Einschüchtern 
lassen  sollten sich Betroffene allerdings nicht. Fabriken.de dürfte es 
schwer  haben, seine Forderungen durchzusetzen.

Die Betreiber der Seite  fabriken.de hatten noch bis vor wenigen Wochen mit 
dem Slogan "Kostenlose  Schnäppchen-Community" um Anmeldungen geworden. Mitte 
Januar dann  verschickte die Betreiberfirma, die Düsseldorfer Connects 2 
Content GmbH,  einen Newsletter. Und der hatte es in sich. Unter dem eher 
unscheinbaren  Punkt "Änderung der Teilnahmebedingungen" erklärte die Firma, 
dass  fabriken.de ab Februar 2009 kostenpflichtig werde. Wer künftig nicht 
zahlen  wolle, so die Meinung der Betreiber, müsse aktiv werden und 
schriftlich  kündigen.

Dass eine derart gravierende Vertragsänderung per Newsletter  nach Meinung 
von Juristen gar nicht möglich ist, störte die Connects 2  Content GmbH 
offensichtlich nicht.

Am heutigen Montag nun platzte  dann - nicht ganz unerwartet - die Bombe. Die 
Betreiber von fabriken.de  schickten ihren Community-Mitgliedern saftige 
Rechnungen:

wir  bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an der Premium-Mitgliedschaft der  
Internet-Community Fabriken.de. Nachdem wir Sie am 14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009  
über die zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit von Fabriken.de informiert haben,  
wurde das Ihnen gesetzlich eingeräumte Sonderkündigungsrecht nicht in  
Anspruch genommen.

Wir freuen uns daher, dass unser Angebot Ihren  Zuspruch gefunden hat und 
erlauben uns, für die Bereitstellung und  Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung 
das vereinbarte Nutzungsentgelt gemäß der  folgenden Aufstellung in Rechnung 
zu stellen:

12-Monatszugang für  Fabriken.de - 84,00 EUR
Zeitraum: 01.02.2009 - 01.02.2010 - Zahlung laut AGB  ein Jahr im Voraus

zu zahlender Rechnungsbetrag: 84,00 EUR

hieß es  in den Mails wörtlich.

Bei vielen Betroffenen löste die unerwartete  Forderung trotz der eindeutigen 
Rechtslage Verunsicherung aus. Die  meistgestellte Frage im Forum von 
Computerbetrug.de: "Muss ich das jetzt  bezahlen?"

Die Antwort ist relativ einfach: Eine kostenlose  Mitgliedschaft in eine 
kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln, ist ohne Einwilligung  des Kunden gar nicht 
möglich. § 305 BGB besagt, dass AGB nur dann  Bestandteil eines Vertrags 
werden, wenn die andere Vertragspartei - also in  diesem Fall der Kunde - mit 
ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist. Sprich: Nur,  wer ausdrücklich zugestimmt 
hat, dass er für den Service von fabriken.de  Geld bezahlen will, muss das 
auch tatsächlich tun. Wer damals unter Zusage  einer kostenlosen Community 
Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur  Kasse gebeten werden.

Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen  Verträge zustanden kamen, muss 
den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH  auch nicht widersprochen werden - 
auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter  drohen und mahnen wird.

Dass die Düsseldorfer Firma mit ihren angeblich  bestehenden Forderungen vor 
Gericht zieht, ist indes nicht zu erwarten. Sie  würde auch ziemlich auf die 
Nase fallen.

_ 

*Daher würde ich  Ihnen raten, meine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft sofort zu 
beenden.
Ich werde  die Rechnung nicht  mal runterladen .
Übrigens habe ich Ihre newsletter nicht  bekommen,sie sind noch nicht mal im 
Papierkorb zu  finden.....
M.B.*

--------------------------------------------------


*Und diese Antwort bekam ich heute*:
Die haben sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben.......:roll:

__________________________________________________________

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei  der Connects 2 Content GmbH: 

Zuallererst möchten wir Sie herzlich als  Premium Kunde bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH begrüßen und gratulieren Ihnen zu  dem Entschluss, sich für eines unserer Premium - Portale entschieden zu haben.  Profitieren Sie zukünftig durch professionelle, umfangreiche, aktuelle und  wachsende Datenbanken und Specials.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen und Protokolle  belegen eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse. Bitte  beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug  befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden  verpflichtet sind.

Die Mitgliedschaft wurde nicht ohne Ihre Einwilligung  vorgenommen. Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen mit unserem Newsletter vom  14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 nachweisbar mitgeteilt haben, dass wir zukünftig einen  Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag für unsere Premium-Portale erheben werden.

Wir  hatten Ihnen im Newsletter auch mittgeteilt, dass Sie ab Erhalt des Newsletters  innerhalb von zwei Wochen schriftlich von Ihrem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch machen  können. Ansonsten geht die bisherige Mitgliedschaft in die kostenpflichtige  Premium-Mitgliedschaft über. Das Ihnen eingeräumte Sonderkündigungsrecht,  welches sogar am 10.02. aus Kulanzgründen verlängert wurde, haben Sie nicht  genutzt.

Sie hatten sich bei Anmeldung bereit erklärt, dass wir  Erklärungen, die das Vertragsverhältnis betreffen an Ihre Email-Adresse schicken  können (Punkt 3.2. der damaligen AGB).  Dies haben wir mit Zusendung des  Newsletters auch getan. *Das Ihr Schweigen als Zustimmung für eine  Premium-Mitgliedschaft gewertet wurde ist keine überraschende Klausel sondern  eine Erklärungsfiktion gemäß § 308 Nr. 5 BGB. Diese ist wirksam, wenn Sie eine  angemessene Frist zur Abgabe der Erklärung erhalten haben und wir Sie zu Beginn  auf die Bedeutung Ihres Verhaltens bei Schweigen hingewiesen haben. Hierauf  hatten wir Sie unter Punkt 9.1. der damaligen AGB sowie auch im Newsletter vom  14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 hingewiesen. Ebenfalls wurde auch die Internetseite  mit einem deutlichen Hinweis versehen, dass die Angebote in Kürze in die  Kostenpflichtigkeit übergehen:
*
WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG:
Bitte beachten Sie  die Umstellung zur kostenpflichtigen Premium-Community sowie Ihr Kündigungsrecht  bis zum 24.02.2009 - Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie in den  Community-Newslettern, welche Sie jederzeit in Ihrem Postfach oder auf unserer  Webseite einsehen können.

Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen, dass die  Newsletter, insbesondere Newsletter 3 und Newsletter 4, an die von Ihnen bei der  Anmeldung angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt wurden. Bitte überprüfen Sie ggfs.  Ihren Spam-Filter oder Ihre E-Mail-Account Konfiguration. Gerne können Sie zur  Vollständigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit jederzeit ein detailliertes  Newsletter-Protokoll anfordern. Bitte kontaktieren Sie dazu unsere telefonische  Kunden-Betreuung - die Kontaktdaten finden Sie weiter unten.
Die Newsletter  finden Sie selbstverständlich jederzeit auch auf der Webseite.

Unter  Berücksichtigung der genannten Punkte wurden Sie daher hinreichend über die  zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit des Webportals informiert und sind somit zur  Zahlung verpflichtet.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu unserem  Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen ebenfalls unsere Kunden-Hotline von  Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter 0180 5114030-4 (14 Cent /  Minute aus  dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen)  zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH -  Kundenbetreuung

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Connects  2 Content Gmbh - Spanger Str. 38a - 40599 Düsseldorf
Geschäftsführer: Tomas  Franco
HRB 59974 Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
Steuernummer:  106/5736/0081



Kann da bitte mal jemand etwas zu sagen?:smile:
gruß,isabelle


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Der Mailrobot ist noch nicht abgeschaltet. Wie man mit Spam umgeht sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## isabelle (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hat sich schon erledigt.:flower:
werde erst mal weiter lesen hier und denen nicht mehr antworten.
Aber es ist schön zu wissen dass man nicht alleine steht.
gruß,isabelle


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ich hab da mal eine frage zu den AGBs von fabriken:

dass man nicht zahlen muss, beruht ja darauf, dass man eine kostenlose mitgliedschaft nicht ohne aktive zustimmung in eine  kostenpflichtige umwandeln darf....verstoß gegen § nochwas

als ich dann auf den gmx multimessenger gestoßen bin, stand da in der lizenzvereinbarung:

dass sie das recht haben die nutzungsbedingungen zu ändern, welche auf der internetseite veröffentlicht werden. und falls kein widerspruch innerhalb einer genannten frist kommt, werde diese änderung der nutzungsfrist wirksam.

das hieße ja die könnten den messenger auch kostenpflichtig machen und wenn man nihct widerspricht, muss man zahlen, oder? das gleiche hat ja fabriken.de gemahct...

über eine antwort würde ich mich freuen! vielen dank!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ähh ich meinte natürlich ..."änderung der nutzungsbedingungen wirksam"


----------



## jupp11 (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> als ich dann auf den gmx multimessenger gestoßen bin, stand da in der lizenzvereinbarung:
> 
> dass sie das recht haben die nutzungsbedingungen zu ändern, welche auf der internetseite veröffentlicht werden. und falls kein widerspruch innerhalb einer genannten frist kommt, werde diese änderung der nutzungsfrist wirksam.


Ist genauso unwirksam ohne  Zustimmung. Auch GMX schreibt Schwachsinn


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

achso okay danke! 

es hat mich halt irritiert, da gmx ja eigentlich seriös ist


----------



## Je-De (21 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo ich habe heute eine mail bekommen wo drin stand 

_[Hinreichend bekannter Mahndroh-Müll ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_

habe ein ticket vor einem monat geschrieben und heute diese antwort bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

habe hier nochwas gefunden ich weiss nciht ob dies schon gepostet wurde

damit sind wohl alle fragen in jedenm post beantwortet

YouTube - fabriken.de kostenpflichtig?!


----------



## Kohlhaas (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Die geben keine Ruhe 
ich hatte ihnen eine Mail gesendet mit Bankdaten von der Nord West Deutschen Fensterbank und die Kontonummer ist die 4711 damit das Geschäftsmodell besser riecht hier die Antwort




> 23. März 2009 08:47
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raeubertochter (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch so eine Rechnung von fabriken.de im Mail-Postfach.
Daraufhin war ich übelst sauer und habe, ohne mich vorher kundig zu machen, einfach wiedersprochen, da ich die Newsletter nicht gelesen bzw. diese im Spamfach gelandet sind.
Heute habe ich wieder eine Mail von denen bekommen, daß sie diesen Widerspruch nicht akzeptieren.
Wenn ich das jetzt hier alles richtig verstanden habe, dann einfach diese Mail löschen?

LG
raeubertochter


----------



## KatzenHai (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Oder behalten, wie gewünscht. Ist rechtlich identisch, nur eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## raeubertochter (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Gut!
Hab sie in einen Ordner gepackt und behalte sie da.
Mal gucken, was als nächstes kommt.

LG
raeubertochter


----------



## Lena88 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo ihr Lieben! 
Also jetzt mal etwas neues.... 
Ich habe mich auf Rezepte-ideen.de anngemeldet und habe das Gleiche durchgemacht wie alle anderen auch... (Rezepte-ideen.de und fabriken.de gehören zusammen wie ich nun erfahren habe)
Das erspare ich euch nunmal lieber, wurde hier ja zu genüge durchgekaut. 
Leider habe ich zu spät erkannt, dass dies Abzocke ist und habe mich telefonisch mit denen in Kontakt gesetzt. 
Da habe ich wegen Der Kündigung nachgefragt. 
Auf netten Rat der Telefontante und immer noch unwissend dass es sich um Internetabzocke handelt habe ich nun 168,- € für zwei Jahre Mitgliedschaft (Mindestlaufzeit) bezahlt. 
Jetzt bin ich zwar schlauer und weiss ich hätte nicht zahlen müssen, aber das ist leider zu spät und mein Geld ist weg!!!!!
Ich habe auch gelesen das die Polizei das Konto bereits eingefroren hat und nach weiteren Opfern sucht. 
Also habe ich bei der Polizei in Düsseldorf angerufen, die haben mich nur an die Polizei in meiner Nähe verwiesen....
Was soll ich jetzt machen um irgendwie mein Geld wieder zu bekommen???
Wäre lieb wenn ihr ein paar Ratschläge Tipps oder irgendwas für mich hättet was mir hilft!


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Lena88 schrieb:


> Also habe ich bei der Polizei in Düsseldorf angerufen, die haben mich nur an die Polizei in meiner Nähe verwiesen....


... was dich zu denen trieb, die deine Anzeige aufgenommen haben. Erster Schritt: geschafft.


Lena88 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen um irgendwie mein Geld wieder zu bekommen???


Anspruch geltend machen. Wenn nicht alleine, dann mit richtiger Hilfe, z.B. VZ oder Anwalt. Kostet ein bisschen, kann sich aber lohnen, wenn am Ende aller Tage Geld übrig ist, um die Geschädigten auszuzahlen. Ansonsten: Verlorene Liebesmüh.


Lena88 schrieb:


> Wäre lieb wenn ihr ein paar Ratschläge Tipps oder irgendwas für mich hättet was mir hilft!


Künftig aufpassen und erstens keine Daten im Internet angeben, zweitens nicht einfach zahlen, und drittens ab und zu die Augen aufmachen (es wird inzwischen ziemlich viel vor Internetabzocke gewarnt, das ist kein Schattenproblemchen)


----------



## stranger03 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Heute habe ich diese Mail bekommen,wie soll ich mich verhalten.






> _Bis zum Überdruss bekannte Drohmüllmail gelöscht _



Wie kommen sie dazu mir eine Zahlungsaufforderung zu schicken ich habe bei ihnen keine Premiums mitgliedschaft angefordert.
Ich fordere sie hiermit auf meine Mitgliedschaft sofort zu beenden,ansonsten werde ich den Verbraucherschutz und einen Anwalt einschalten.
Ich werde den Betrag mit Sicherheit nicht überweisen,sie haben mich weder darüber informiert,daß ich kündigen muß noch will ich dieses Angebot in Anspruch nehmen.
Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Gerd W.:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



stranger03 schrieb:


> ansonsten werde ich den Verbraucherschutz und einen Anwalt einschalten.


Verbraucherschutz und Kriminalpolitzei sind bereits seit geraumer  Zeit informiert und tätig

Einfach mal den Thread lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html


----------



## stranger03 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Also heißt das ich soll nicht reagieren.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Wir geben keine persönlichen Ratschläge, da diese  nach dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten sind.

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
einfach mal lesen.


----------



## twiggy (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo an alle "Fabrik.de"-Opfer
Nach der schönen Mahnung von Fabrik.de, entschied ich mich den ganzen Mist mit einer Kündigung zu beenden. Hier die Antwort der Service-Zentrale  der Connects 2 Content GmbH, die in mir wieder mit tausend ???? auslöst. Vielleicht geht es jemanden ähnlich?


> [ redundanter Mahnmüll ohne  Informationwert gelöscht ww  ]


- Hier habe ich meinen Namen genannt - :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



twiggy schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht es jemanden ähnlich?


Schätzungsweise einigen zehntausend 

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

fabriken.de: Kripo ermittelt und sucht Opfer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Lena88 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ja selbst ich, eine von den "Dummen" habe diese "besagte Mail" heute wieder bekommen... obwohl ich bezahlt habe... Mich wunderts das diese dämliche Mail überhaupt noch bei irgendjemandem erstauen auslöst, da hier nun doch schon geklärt wurde das die von irgendeinem Mailrobot versendet wird und der lebt wohl ein bisschen hinter dem Mond... 
Das mit den Ratschlägen war nicht so gemeint... Ich dachte hier sind vielleicht noch welche die schon bezahlt haben und die könnten vielleicht erzählen was sie gemacht haben... Aber ist ja gut das hier jemand aufpasst, dass alles rechtens läuft  und vor allem das die ätzenden Mails gelöscht werden, die mittlerweile jeder kennen sollte!!
Ich werds erstmal mit einer Anzeige bei der Polizei versuchen und einen Rechtsanwalt anrufen, um den zu fragen was am Sinnvollsten ist... denn Briefe oder Mails sind ja eh zwecklos dann kann ich mir das Geld für einen Anwalt auch schenken...


----------



## twiggy (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Uih! Sogar die Polizei ist nun dahinter?!
Warum reagiert "Connects 2 Content GmbH" dann trotzdem noch auf eine am 3.3.09 geschrieben Kündigung?
In der Antwort gratulierten sie sogar zu der Mitgliedschaft bei fabrik.de und argumentierten mit Paragraphen & Co. der Legalität von der Vertragsänderung!?
Sollte man nun Mahnungen abwarten?

PS.anke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Lena88 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

die reagieren nicht auf das was du schreibst sondern wenn du was schreibst kriegst du automatisch immer die gleiche mail! egal was du schreibst


----------



## PhiloG (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

fakt ist das die Änderung von so großem Gewicht eines gesonderten den gesetzlichen Anforderungen genügenden Vertrages bedurft hätte - sagen wir Abänderungsvertrag.
siehe dazu (sehr lesenswert):

Stillschweigende Veränderungsklausel in AGB rechtswidrig

und nicht einschüchtern lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo, habe heute auch eine Antwortmail aufgrund meiner Kündigung und ausdrücklichen Hinweis der Rechtslage, dass diese Premiummitgliedschaft nicht wirksam ist. Die haben mich auch erstmal begrüßt zur Mitgliedschaft und gehen auf Dummfang, dass sie im Recht sind, aufgrund dieser Newsletter mit den ABG Änderungen und natürlich, dass ich mit der Zahlung im Rückstand bin. Obwohl ich um Löschung des Accounts gebeten habe passierte nichts. 

Also einfach abwarten was passiert, oder? 
Oder sollte man sich an einen Anwalt bzw den Verbraucherschutz wenden?


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hier lesen.
Zurück lehnen.
Entspannen.

Oder etwas Produktives tun. Die Volkswirtschaft freut sich.

... jedenfalls nicht zahlen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

http://www.jurablogs.com/de/ploetzl...und-rezepte-ideende-betrugsfaelle-die-polizei

hab jetzt nicht alle seiten gelsen, finde aber diesen bericht sehr intressant auch ich habe heute 2 mal die selbe email auf 2 verschiedene fragen bekommen  die warten eben ein bisschen damit wir denken das jetzt nichts mehr kommt und dann schlagen sie wieder zu und hoffen somit doch noch ein paar einzuschüchtern.


----------



## Lena88 (24 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Da wartet keiner mehr außer der Mailrobot... wenn die nur ein bisschen grips haben und das trau ich denen absolut zu (wer so ein Konzept auf die Beine stellt). Es ist zwar nicht nett und auch für uns nicht gerade produktiv aber dumm sind die nicht. Und die wissen doch das die Mist gemacht haben... die werden jetzt schön ihre Zukunft planen.... und sie machen dabei hoffentlich einen Fehler so das die Polizei sie oder ihn kriegt. Festgenommen ist er ja noch nicht oder? Die haben nur das eine Konto eingefroren das weiß ich... aber was mit ihm ist wäre ja mal interessant. Ich geh morgen zur Polizei Anzeige erstatten.... Welch super Tagesplanung


----------



## Girlie83 (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



girlie83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich bin neu Ihr. ich habe auch so eine Zahlungsaufforderung von fabriken.de bekommen. ich habe auch vorher keine Rechnungen oder Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. ich habe mich dort auch nicht registriert soweit ich weiß, allerhöchstens mal umgeschaut (oder muss man sich doch registrieren zum umschauen??). weiß ich jedenfalls nicht mehr, solang ist das schon her.
> ich bin jetzt verwirrt. ich habe denen zurückgemailt, dass ich mich nicht registriert, und schon garkeine premiummitgliedschaft beantragt habe und dass wenn die weiter zahlungsaufforderungen oder Mahnungen schicken ich den Anwalt einschalten werde. war das jetzt falsch? weil hier dauernd gesagt wird man soll am besten überhaupt nicht reagieren
> was mich etwas irritiert hat, ist dass die meine vollständige Adresse haben.....
> ...


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Girlie83 schrieb:


> .... was soll ich machen....???


Das was hier schon mehrfach geschrieben steht:


KatzenHai schrieb:


> Hier lesen.
> Zurück lehnen.
> Entspannen.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlie183 (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hab ich ja bis heute morgen auch getan.....dachte ja auch nicht mehr dass da was zurückkommt..... aber irgendwie kommt das von denen so plausibel rüber......


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



girlie183 schrieb:


> .... aber irgendwie kommt das von denen so plausibel rüber......


Pseudouristisches  Geschwalle zur Verwirrung von Laien gedacht.  Juristen  
bringen dafür nur ein müdes Lächeln  auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

die seite wurde aus dem netz genommen mal sehen was weiterhin passieren wird


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Unsinn. [noparse]http://www.fabriken.de/[/noparse] Ist nach wie vor online


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

oh sry  wurde doch nicht rausgenommen
irgendwie kann ich meinen seite über fabriken.de sehen


----------



## sgumpi (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

*Hallo! Habe heute folgende Antwort auf meinen "Widerspruch" erhalten, sollte man daruf überhaupt noch irgendwie reagieren?:
*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH: 

Zuallererst möchten wir Sie herzlich als Premium Kunde bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH begrüßen und gratulieren Ihnen zu dem Entschluss, sich für eines unserer Premium - Portale entschieden zu haben. Profitieren Sie zukünftig durch professionelle, umfangreiche, aktuelle und wachsende Datenbanken und Specials.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen und Protokolle belegen eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind.

Die Mitgliedschaft wurde nicht ohne Ihre Einwilligung vorgenommen. Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen mit unserem Newsletter vom 14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 nachweisbar mitgeteilt haben, dass wir zukünftig einen Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag für unsere Premium-Portale erheben werden.

Wir hatten Ihnen im Newsletter auch mittgeteilt, dass Sie ab Erhalt des Newsletters innerhalb von zwei Wochen schriftlich von Ihrem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch machen können. Ansonsten geht die bisherige Mitgliedschaft in die kostenpflichtige Premium-Mitgliedschaft über. Das Ihnen eingeräumte Sonderkündigungsrecht, welches sogar am 10.02. aus Kulanzgründen verlängert wurde, haben Sie nicht genutzt.

Sie hatten sich bei Anmeldung bereit erklärt, dass wir Erklärungen, die das Vertragsverhältnis betreffen an Ihre Email-Adresse schicken können (Punkt 3.2. der damaligen AGB).  Dies haben wir mit Zusendung des Newsletters auch getan. Das Ihr Schweigen als Zustimmung für eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft gewertet wurde ist keine überraschende Klausel sondern eine Erklärungsfiktion gemäß § 308 Nr. 5 BGB. Diese ist wirksam, wenn Sie eine angemessene Frist zur Abgabe der Erklärung erhalten haben und wir Sie zu Beginn auf die Bedeutung Ihres Verhaltens bei Schweigen hingewiesen haben. Hierauf hatten wir Sie unter Punkt 9.1. der damaligen AGB sowie auch im Newsletter vom 14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 hingewiesen. Ebenfalls wurde auch die Internetseite mit einem deutlichen Hinweis versehen, dass die Angebote in Kürze in die Kostenpflichtigkeit übergehen:

WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG:
Bitte beachten Sie die Umstellung zur kostenpflichtigen Premium-Community sowie Ihr Kündigungsrecht bis zum 24.02.2009 - Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie in den Community-Newslettern, welche Sie jederzeit in Ihrem Postfach oder auf unserer Webseite einsehen können.

Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen, dass die Newsletter, insbesondere Newsletter 3 und Newsletter 4, an die von Ihnen bei der Anmeldung angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt wurden. Bitte überprüfen Sie ggfs. Ihren Spam-Filter oder Ihre E-Mail-Account Konfiguration. Gerne können Sie zur Vollständigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit jederzeit ein detailliertes Newsletter-Protokoll anfordern. Bitte kontaktieren Sie dazu unsere telefonische Kunden-Betreuung - die Kontaktdaten finden Sie weiter unten.
Die Newsletter finden Sie selbstverständlich jederzeit auch auf der Webseite.

Unter Berücksichtigung der genannten Punkte wurden Sie daher hinreichend über die zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit des Webportals informiert und sind somit zur Zahlung verpflichtet.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu unserem Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen ebenfalls unsere Kunden-Hotline von Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter 0180 5114030-4 (14 Cent /  Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen) zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH - Kundenbetreuung

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Connects 2 Content Gmbh - Spanger Str. 38a - 40599 Düsseldorf
Geschäftsführer: Tomas Franco
HRB 59974 Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
Steuernummer: 106/5736/0081

---- Message from sgumpi ---

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich bin gerade etwas überrascht von Ihrem E-Mail. Premium Mitgliedschaft?! Ich habe bisher noch keine Informationen, weder E-Mails noch irgendwelche Zahlungsaufforderungen oder gar Informationen zu einem Sonderkündigungsrecht von Ihnen erhalten. Weiterhin habe ich nie Interesse an einer Premium-Mitgliedschaft bekundet.
Ich habe mich vor Monaten mal auf der Homepage angemeldet um mich zu informieren weil ich eine Adresse suchte (auch die AGBs habe ich gelesen, da stand aber nichts von irgendwelchen Kosten), konnte auf der Seite aber überhaupt keine Infos erhalten, weil das alles nicht funktioniert hat. Also lies ich es sein und bin dann auch nicht wieder auf die Homepage gegangen. 
Seitdem habe ich nichts gehört, weder per Mail noch telefonisch, also konnte ich über irgendwelche Erhebungen von Kosten auch nichts wissen.
Demnach bin ich auch nicht bereit einen Betrag von 84 € an Sie zu entrichten, da ich Ihre Leistungen nicht in Anspruch nehme und auch noch nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Was rechtfertigt überhaupt eine solche Kostenerhebung? Was sind Ihre Leistungen?
Ich möchte Sie also bitten den Sachverhalt noch einmal zu überprüfen und von einer weiteren Rechnungsstellung Abstand zu nehmen. 
Da ich ein Mail über ein Sonderkündigungsrecht nie erhalten habe, mache ich hiermit von diesem Gebrauch und kündige den Zugang zu Ihrer Homepage zu sofort.

Ich hoffe wir können uns so einigen, da ich wirklich keinerlei Informationen von Ihnen erhalten haben. Sonst hätten Sie gewiss schon vorher Nachricht von mir erhalten, da es mir grundsätzlich finanziell nicht möglich ist einen solch hohen Betrag, für Informationen die ich nicht anwenden kann, aufzubringen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## webwatcher (25 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



sgumpi schrieb:


> *Hallo! Habe heute folgende Antwort auf meinen "Widerspruch" erhalten, sollte man daruf überhaupt noch irgendwie reagieren?:*


*

Wenn du Wert auf weitere sinnlose Brieffreundschaft legst.

Liest doch erstmal die Threads bevor du solche Fragen stellst.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html

und den hier*


----------



## Purzel (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ach diese Email erhielt ich gestern auch,habe heute mit der Polizei telefoniert.Die haben mehr als 300 Anzeigen und sagten alles was kommt einfach löschen.....


----------



## Sonnenscheinchen (26 März 2009)

*Fabrikverkäufe*

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich möchte euch gerne mal mein Problem schildern:

In Dezember 2008 habe ich mich auf einer kostenlosen Internetseite für Fabrikverkäufe angemeldet. In den AGBs stand nirgendwo etwas von Kostenpflichtigkeit. Als ich merkte das ich keine Verwendung dieser Internetseite hatte wollte ich meinen Account wieder löschen, was aber manuell nicht ging. Also schickte ich im Dezember 2008 ein E-Mail mit der Bitte um Löschung meines Accounts an den Betreiber (leider habe ich die E-Mail nicht mehr). Für mich war damit das Thema erledigt.

Anfang März erhielt ich dann eine Rechnung über 84,00 € für eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft. Da die Nutzung der Internetseite ab 01.02.09 nun kostenpflichtig ist. Angeblich wurde ich zwei mal per Newsletter an meine angegeben E-Mail auf die kommende Kostenpflicht hingewiesen (angeblich hätte der Anbieter darüber Protokolle die ich anfordern könnte) mit einer entsprechenden Kündigungsfrist. Da ich diese laut Anbieter nicht wahr genommen hatte, wäre ich nun ein Premium-Mitglied. Ich legte Einspruch ein uns sagte das dies nicht rechtens ist und ich diesen Vertrag nicht abgeschlossen habe und nicht zahlen werde. 
Nach einem Monat bekam ich eine Antwort das ich zur Zahlung verpflichtet bin, da ich in den AGBs zugestimmt habe das sich die AGBs jederzeit ändern können und ein Schweigen von mir als Duldung ausgelegt wird, nach vorheriger Ankündigung der Änderung. :wall:

Was kann ich nun dagegen tun? Habe mir schon überlegt einen Anwalt einzuschalten oder mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale anzurufen !!! 

HILFE.....und LG


----------



## Teleton (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ruhig bleiben, es ist nichts Schlimmes passiert. Mach Dir ne Tasse Tee nimm Dir ne ½ Stunde Zeit und lies erst das hier:
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

dann kannst Du hier weiterlesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html

und wenn Du mit anderen zum Thema plaudern möchtest dann hier im Thread (zumindest die letzten 2-3 Seiten mal überfliegen).

Falls Du trotz der obigen Links nicht weiterkommst dann ruf bei der Verbraucherzentrale an oder geh dort vorbei.


----------



## kallq (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo!Mich hat es auch getroffen das ich von fabriken.de Mails bekommen habe.Ich hab die mails immer gleich gelöscht.Muß ich denn jetzt bezahlen oder wie muß ich mich jetzt verhalten.

LG Kallq


----------



## twiggy (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Purzel schrieb:


> Ach diese Email erhielt ich gestern auch,habe heute mit der Polizei telefoniert.Die haben mehr als 300 Anzeigen und sagten alles was kommt einfach löschen.....



Danke Purzel! Wenn die Polizei auch schon der Meinung ist....
Ein wichtiger Punkt ist wohl Nerven behalten und Tee trinken! Denn was soll dieser dubiose Betreiber einem schon wollen? Die x-Personen vor Gericht ziehen und klagen? Damit wäre er bei den vielen betroffenen Opfern länger beschäftigt!


----------



## michi (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo webwatcher!!
Ich bin neu hier. Habe Hilfe gesucht und vielleicht eine interessante Seite für ALLE Betroffenen bezüglich Probleme mit fabriken.de bzw. jetzt Connects 2 Content GmbH! Habe auch Post von denen erhalten und bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin etwas gefunden. Diese Mitteilung ist vom 05.03.2009. Sie beinhaltet, dass man auf KEINEN Fall zahlen oder reagieren soll!!!!!!!!!

Verbraucherzentrale Berlin : Mitgliedschaft für fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de plötzlich kostenpflichtig

Ich werde abwarten und hoffen, dass sich die Sache erledigt. Sollte tatsächlich ein Brief vom Rechtsanwalt kommen, wende ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale direkt. 

Das sollte jeder tun!

Gruss michi


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Das ist die richtige Einstellung.

Übrigens ist die Seite aus Berlin hier schon länger bekannt.


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Seite aus Berlin hier schon länger bekannt.


Stete Wiederholung schadet nicht  

z.B vom 2.3.2008 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die   Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin kam erst 3 Tage später


----------



## miss afro (27 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

an sgumpi: 
... wie witzig!! ich hab genau die gleiche email von denen bekommen. auch am gleichen tag. ...ist wohl so ne massenweiterleitung.... 

ich weiß, es ist zum Kotzen: *OBWOHL *deren Konto mittlerweile gesperrt ist *UND* die Presse da war *UND *die Polizei gegen sie ermittelt, machen sie trotzdem weiter. 

lass dich nicht einschüchtern. reagier nicht mehr dadrauf. die können dir nichts. natürlich werden die es weiter versuchen. vielleicht sogar mit anwaltsbriefen und Inkasso-Schreiben auf dem Postweg. Aber das ist alles nur Druckmacherei. 
Mittlerweile haben wir in diesem Forum schon mehr wie genug Informationen bekommen, wie wir uns verhalten sollen. 

*An alle: 
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!! i* Ihr wart mir wirklich eine große Hilfe!! 
ch werd mich jetzt verabschieden, weil ich keine Lust mehr habe mich länger damit zu beschäftigen. Irgendwann ist auch mal gut damit. 
Also alles gute euch!! 
liebe grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

seltsam - oder besser: zum Glück - hab ich seit der Rechnung, nix mehr bekommen. Ich hatte denen ne Mail geschrieben, das ich kein weiteres Interesse habe und sie mir doch bitte ne Adresse für die Kündigung zukommen lassen möchten (das alles bevor ich hier aufs Forum gestoßen bin). Dafürhin bekam ich ne Mail vom Antwort-Roboter "ein Mitarbeiter wird sich bei Ihnen melden" und seit dem nix mehr.


----------



## donaweta (28 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich sehe schon, ich bin nicht allein mit diesen [edit ] von fabriken.de im Streit.:-D
Mir schicken die auch Mails und bestehen darauf, dass ich bezahlen soll.
Ich habe gedroht, wenn sie versuchen die Forderung durch zu setzen, gibts eine Anzeige.
Ich habe auch den ganzen Briefwechsel aufbewahrt, falls das nochmal zu Beweiszwecken dienlich werden kann. Da gibt´s auch eine schöne Mail mit juristischer Begründung der Forderung. Dabei berufen die sich auf §308 Nr. 5 BGB (Erklärungsfiktion) und behaupten, die könnten mir eine kostenwirksame Vertragsänderung im Newsletter aufbrummen.
Leider sehe ich ohne eine echte schriftliche Forderung noch keinen Anlass zur Klage, was die da schreiben, kann mir egal sein, aber wenn ich einen Brief bekomme, gehe ich gleich zur Polizei.
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen - ZAHLT NICHTS, zeigt die Typen an, die sind nicht sauber.


----------



## Kanrf79 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Habe heute dies bekommen.




> Sie haben sich am 29.08.2008 auf der Internetseite Fabriken.de mit Ihrer IP-Adresse unter Angabe Ihres Namens, Ihrer Anschrift, Ihres Geburtsdatums und Ihrer E-Mailadresse angemeldet und unsere AGB akzeptiert.
> 
> Durch unsere Community-Newsletter 3 und 4 wurden Sie nachweislich über die zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit informiert:
> 
> ...


Werde darauf natürlich nicht antworten
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## twiggy (30 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

uih! Es geht in die nächste Mail-Runde!
Dann ist klar, was viele andere für eine Mail die Tage erhalten werden....
LG


----------



## Kanrf79 (30 März 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Richtig und dann werden wir schon erfahren wie es weiter geht.
Nur keine Panik
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

CT Magazin | Fernsehen | hr


> Vorsicht Kunde! 84 Euro Jahresgebühr für Informationen, die man woanders auch umsonst bekommt.
> Die Infos über den Fabrikverkauf waren zunächst kostenlos, aber dann war die Schonfrist plötzlich vorbei. Per Email kündigt der Betreiber die Änderung an. Wer nicht widerspricht, muss bezahlen: 84 Euro Jahresgebühr. Ein hübsches Sümmchen für Informationen, die man woanders auch umsonst bekommt. *Eindeutig illegal, sagen die Verbraucherschützer.* Nun ermittelt der Staatsanwalt, berichtet das c't magazin.
> Quelle: © hr, 28.03.2009


----------



## ulligd469 (3 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Habe gerade diesen Link in Net gefunden. Seht mal nach:

Neuer Schlag gegen Web-Abzocker [webwatcher]

wenn es nicht richtig funktioniert, einfach mal bei suche rezepte-ideen o. farbiken.de eingeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo eine frage ich war so dumm und habe die 84 euro an farbriken.de gezahlt bin ich jetzt damit der richtig dumme gewessen da ich jetzt vieleicht damit bestätigt habe das ich damit einverstanden bin. mfg stefan


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



			
				webwatcher.blogg.de schrieb:
			
		

> *webwatcher kommentiert:*


ich weise mal vorsorglich darauf hin, dass nicht jeder "webwatcher" _der webwatcher _ist


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

"webwatcher"   gibt es heute wie Sand  am Meer. Den Nick hab ich schon im 
Dialerschutzforum Anfang 2002 gehabt. Damals war er noch selten....


----------



## Lohmueller Heike (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo
Mich hat es gestern wirklich vom Hocker gehauen. Durch einen dummen Zufall bin ich auf Computerbetrug.de gelandet und da stand es!!!! Ich bin fabriken.de auf den Schwindel reingefallen. Ich bin eine  die  diesen geforderten Betrag 84,00 Euro bezahlt hat. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun- oder ist schon alles zu spät. Meine Bank sagt, das meine Geld nicht mehr zurück buchbar ist. Sch..
Natürlich habe ich schon per Mail gekündigt, aber keine Rückantwort.
Gruß Heike


----------



## miss afro (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Lohmueller Heike schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...Ich bin fabriken.de auf den Schwindel reingefallen. Ich bin eine  die  diesen geforderten Betrag 84,00 Euro bezahlt hat. Was kann ich jetzt noch tun- oder ist schon alles zu spät...




Hallo Heike,
ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie du dein Geld wiederbekommst. Am besten ist, du fragst die Verbraucherzentrale, wo du wohnst. die können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Vor allem bist du ja laut deren "neuen" AGB's verpflichtet, diese Summe 2x zu zahlen, da du ja jetzt _angeblich_ in einem Zwei-Jahres-Abo steckst und die 84 Euro ja nur für ein Jahr sind.... Aber wie gesagt: _"...angeblich...." _

Und ansonsten ein kleiner Tipp für die Zukunft: Sollte dir mal wieder eine Zahlungsforderung merkwürdig erscheinen, *IMMER* zuerst in Foren lesen, bevor du was zahlst.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> Vor allem bist du ja laut deren "neuen" AGB's verpflichtet, diese Summe 2x zu zahlen, da du ja jetzt _angeblich_ in einem Zwei-Jahres-Abo steckst und die 84 Euro ja nur für ein Jahr sind.... Aber wie gesagt: _"...angeblich...." _


nein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Kanrf79 (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Versuche doch den Auftrag bzw.die Überweisung zu stornieren.
Ich weiß nicht wann du das Geld überwiesen hast.
Frag bei deiner Bank nach.
Gruß Kanrf79:rulez:


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Selbstveranlasste Überweisungen lassen sich nicht stoppen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Selbstveranlasste Überweisungen lassen sich nicht stoppen.


Jein, nur wenn  sie das eigene Bankinstitut noch nicht verlassen haben. 
Das ist aber meist ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum.


----------



## miss afro (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Jein, nur wenn  sie das eigene Bankinstitut noch nicht verlassen haben.
> Das ist aber meist ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum.




jap, 2 Stunden - glaub ich.


----------



## Kanrf79 (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Nein so kurzfristig ist das nicht.
Habe mal nach einer Woche das Geld von einem Stromanbieter storniert und das ging einwandfrei.
Storniere doch einfach,wirst doch sehen ob das geht.
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Kanrf79 schrieb:


> Habe mal nach einer Woche das Geld von einem Stromanbieter storniert und das ging einwandfrei.


Lastschrift  nicht mit Überweisung verwechseln. 
Das war vermutlich eine  Lastschrift oder überweist du per Dauerauftrag /Einzelüberweisung?
 Alle Stromanbieter, die ich kenne ziehen  per Lastschrift ein. 
*Genehmigte* Lastschriften lassen sich bis zu 6 Wochen zurückholen.

Eigene Überweisungen nur solange sie nicht das eigene Institut verlassen haben.


----------



## Kanrf79 (5 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich muß zugeben das stimmt. War ein Lastschriftverfahren.
Und wie sieht es für den Patienten aus?
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## michstamm (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habe gerade mit der Polizei in Höxter gesprochen per Telefon,und die sagten ich soll auf keinen Fall bezahlen.Eine einseitige Änderung der AGBs ist nicht rechtens und vor Gericht werden die eh nicht ziehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo alle miteinander.
Also die können es doch nichtlassen. Ich habe heute diese Mail erhalten.



> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau XXXXXXX
> 
> ...



Das ist doch echt eine lange Rechnungssignatur oder ? *gggggggg*
Naja ich habe eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung  von mir sollen die mal kommen.
Ich kann Jahre streiten *ggggggggg* 

Ich wünsche uns allen das die uns nicht mehr so lange auf die Nerven gehen. 
Haltet durch bis denne Olli


----------



## twiggy (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Olli,

auch ich habe heute die gleiche Mail wie Du erhalten. Die sind wirklich komisch! Anfang März war es schon eine Mahnung....und nun eine bescheidene Zahlungserinnerung ohne Mahngebühren?! :-D 
In der an mich gerichteten Mail war die persönl. Rechnungssignatur eben so sehr kreativ...


Persönliche Rechnungssignatur:
ABSJVZPEFYNBXILIFHXTEXAAOVQRUJDTWCHNSBJE


Ich hoffe so sehr, dass möglichst viele Computerbetrug lesen und nicht zahlen!


----------



## Lohmueller Heike (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Rookie
Ja, das wenn ich mal früher gemacht hätte. Aber mir ist so etwas noch nie passiert.
Ich habe bei unserer zuständigen Polizeidienststelle angerufen und habe da am Mittwoch einen Termin zw. Strafanzeige stellen. Wird zwar nicht viel helfen, aber falsch ist es auch nicht!!
Mein Geld ist vom Bankwesen her weg. Es war eine Einzelüberweisung die ich getätigt habe, also keine Einzugserm.
Wenn ich wieder was hören sollte , melde ich mich wieder. Schöne Ostern Heike


----------



## Girlie83 (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hi leutz...
habe heute auch wieder ne zahlungserinerung bekommen. war lange ruhig..... aber mir geht im moment echt die flatter. die geben ja keine ruhe...
soll ich immer noch ruhig bleiben und hier leden?

vlg


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Mahnung heute bekommen und wem interesiert das?
Leute blos nicht zahlen sollen die doch ein Inkasso einschalten sind doch den ihre Kosten.
Ich melde mich garnich auf so ein schwachsin.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich wollte mal fragen was das denn für Konsequenzen haben könnte, wenn ich nu immer wieder die Zahlungsaufforderung ignoriere (bzw. habe beim ersten Mal schon geschrieben und wiedersprochne, aber darauf wurde ja nicht reagiert). Was bedeutet das für mich, wenn ein Inkasso- Verfahren eingeleitet wird? Ich bin zu meinem Unglück nicht Rechtsschutzversichert...arme Studentin :-(

Lieben Gruß
Margaretha


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen was das denn für Konsequenzen haben könnte, wenn ich nu immer wieder die Zahlungsaufforderung ignoriere


Du behältst  dein Geld 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das für mich, wenn ein Inkasso- Verfahren eingeleitet wird?


Hängt  davon ab ob per Mail oder Briefpost. Bei Email bewährt sich ein gutes Spamfilter, 
für  Briefpost gibt es die grüne ( oder blaue) Tonne 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin zu meinem Unglück nicht Rechtsschutzversichert...a


Brauchst du nicht, weil es keine rechtlichen Schritte geben wird 


Tu dir einen Gefallen und  lies den Thread  und die Infos. Du wirst besser schlafen danach


----------



## twiggy (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo unbekannte Studentin,

keine Panik! Ich war ebenso super unsicher, bis ich die ganzen Seiten hier gelesen habe. Was sollen die machen? Die haben einen Vertrag geändert, was nicht erlaubt ist. 
Einige betroffene waren bei der Polizei (Düsseldorfer Polizei ermittelt schon und sucht Opfer), die rät "nicht zahlen". 
Verbraucherschutz schreibt "nicht zahlen" - was sollen diese [ edit]  Dir tun?

LG


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



twiggy schrieb:


> Die haben einen Vertrag geändert, was nicht erlaubt ist.


Das ist nicht richtig. Vertragsänderungen sind möglich, aber eben nur mit expliziter Zustimmung der Teilnehmer.
Diese  Vertragsänderungen sind damit nichtig, aber nicht verboten.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich mach das schon zum zweitem mal mit die schreiben und schreiben  Mahnungen mehr passiert nicht.Und Geld bekommen die trotzdem nicht.Hoffentlich schalten die ein Inkasso unternehmen ein,dann ist das Geld gleich wieder weg was andere schon bezahlt haben,da die dann auf ihre Kosten sitzen bleiben und alles selber zahlen müssen.


----------



## Vika (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe die selben Problemme.Ich suche nach einem gutem Rat,bin bestimmt seit 3 std. online.Und bin total verwirrt.Was soll ich denn machen???:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Vika schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn machen???


Lies einfach die vorhergehenden Seiten und  diese Seiten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...htig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich-14.html#post271125

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Vika (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich habe schon alles durch genohmen und bin eifach nur noch genervt.Wie konnte ich blos nur  in so eine schei..... rein reiten:comphit:


----------



## Korinna (6 April 2009)

*Herausgabe Anschrift durch Emailprovider*

Ihr habt ja vom Fall Fabriken.de und Rezept-Ideen.de gehört.
Leider bin ich auch auf diese Abzocker reingefallen.
Ich habe mich bei fabriken.de mit meiner GMX-Email-Adresse angemeldet.
Meine richtige Anschrift habe ich diesen [...] nicht gegeben.
Nun ist meine korrekte Anschrift aber bei GMX hinterlegt. 

Wie hoch stehen die Chancen, dass fabriken.de über GMX an meine Anschrift kommt?

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Siggi-51 (6 April 2009)

*AW: Herausgabe Anschrift durch Emailprovider*

Schätzungsweise 0,000%


----------



## Korinna (6 April 2009)

*AW: Herausgabe Anschrift durch Emailprovider*

Puh, das hört man gern!
Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Habe heute, 6.4.09, ebenfalls eine Zahlungserinnerung erhalten. Am 3.3.09 hatte ich eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten, die ich blöderweise auch gezahlt habe, aber da ich mir bei der Konto-Nr. einen Tippfehler geleistet habe, kam das Geld zu meinem Glück postwendend zurück.
Ich werde jetzt auch mal abwarten............. 
Bis dann!!!


----------



## kati84 (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe heute die Zahlungserinnerung bekommen, trotz Widerspruch gegen die Zahlungserinnerung vor einem Monat. Die Zahlungserinnerung sieht so aus:

Man beachte die Angabe der Paragraphen im letzten Absatz. Seid Ihr sicher, dass ich das jetzt aussitzen soll? Sie sagen mir, dass ich über die "zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit" informiert wurde. Das wird immer besser. Keine Ahnung..habt Ihr einen Plan????????:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

_[Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus on ]_

Lies einfach die vorhergehenden Seiten und  diese Seiten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...htig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich-14.html#post271125

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

_[Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus off ]_


----------



## kati84 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo, ich hab noch mal nachgeforscht (Auszug aus der Registerbekanntmachung):

Amtsgericht Düsseldorf Aktenzeichen: HRB 59974:Bekannt gemacht am: 20.01.2009 12:00 Uhr 
In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
Veränderungen
16.01.2009

[......]

Der Junge ist noch keine Dreißig und versucht uns übel abzuzocken...
Ich werde NICHT zahlen.... (nachdem ich jetzt etwas mehr vom Forum gelesen habe, bin ich auch etwas beruhigt).


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



kati84 schrieb:


> Man beachte die Angabe der Paragraphen im letzten Absatz.



Auf Paragraphen rumreiten kann erstmal jeder. 
Es kommt aber darauf an, ob die durchgerittenen Paragraphen hier auch zu Recht angewendet werden, und ob das vor Gericht auch so durchgeht. Und da sieht es für die Fabrikanten sicherlich sehr düster aus.

Denn: eine einseitige Vertragsänderung wird nur wirksam, wenn der Vertragspartner dieser Änderung ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat.
Die Masche: "...wenn Sie nicht reagieren, stimmen Sie zu..." geht allenfalls in den feuchten Wunschträumen des Endzwanzigers, jedoch nicht vor Gericht durch.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Inkasso-Stalking funktioniert viel einfacher.

Paragraphen werden benötigt, um mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben Belästigte in Angstzustände zu treiben.

Ein zufällig sinnvoller juristischer Teilzusammenhang ist nicht diskussionsfähig oder -bedürftig.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Nicht alles, was irgendwo geschrieben steht, stimmt alleine deshalb.

*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ich-jetzt-tun-bitte-helft-mir.html#post262396*


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



kati84 schrieb:


> Der Junge ist noch keine Dreißig und versucht uns übel abzuzocken...


Der Junge ist das ja auch gar nicht, hinter dem steht ein ganz anderer und der ist schon Ü30.


----------



## Maike78 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo!

Habe gerade eine "Zahlungserinnerung" erhalten. :sun:

Also abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich habe gutes Sitzfleisch!

Gruß Maike


----------



## andrece (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

habe ich auch bekommen. naja lassen wir sie mal schreiben


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Eben. Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## himan (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



dvill schrieb:


> Inkasso-Stalking funktioniert viel einfacher.
> 
> Paragraphen werden benötigt, um mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben Belästigte in Angstzustände zu treiben.
> 
> Ein zufällig sinnvoller juristischer Teilzusammenhang ist nicht diskussionsfähig oder -bedürftig.


 
DANKE, 
dass ist ein wunderbarer Tip ..
und alle die eine Mahnung erhalten sollten eine Kopie an die Bank senden!!!

" [.......]  müssen trocken gelegt werden:-p:-D:sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

TV-Tipp 
Abmahnwelle extrem: Wer Sie jetzt abkassieren will.


> Reisen, Mode, Elektronik - Millionen Deutsche suchen nach Schnäppchen, bevorzugt im Internet. Hilfe verspricht angeblich dabei die Seite „Fabriken.de“ – viele Adressen zum günstigen Shoppen, sollen hier zu finden sein. Hunderttausende haben sich bereits angemeldet und sind geschockt, als sie plötzlich eine Rechnung über 84 Euro bekommen.
> Wer steckt wirklich hinter „fabriken.de“ und der Betreiberfirma Connects 2 Content?
> AKTE-Reporter recherchieren, dass es sich hier um weit mehr als eine „normale Internet-Abzocke“ handelt.
> AKTE 09 über die Abzocke vorm Ostershopping


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Na, überrascht? Frankfurter Kreisel? 
Am besten der Tipp 





> tun sie einfach nichts


Hoffentlich halten sich die Staatsanwälte nicht daran


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na, überrascht? Frankfurter Kreisel?
> Am besten der Tipp
> 
> 
> ...


Bis jetzt haben mindestens 8000 Verbraucher insgesamt über 680000€ eingezahlt, die eingefroren wurden.

Zitat: "Der Deutsche kriegt eine  Rechnung und  bezahlt" :wall:


----------



## dvill (8 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

NWZonline.de - Rechnung für Internetseiten ignorieren


----------



## Gast1 (8 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo,
ich bin auch so ein Opfer, habe heute auch  eine Zahlungserinnerung gekriegt. Ich habe noch nicht bezahlt, und werde es auch in Zunkunft nicht tun. Hatte am anfang auch ein schlechtes gewissen, weil ich nicht gezahlt habe, aber je mehr ich darüber gelesen und bei Akte 09 gehört habe, ist mein schlechtes gewissen beruhigt.


----------



## dvill (8 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Neue Form der Abzocke: Connects 2 Content GmbH | beck-community

Speziell http://blog.beck.de/2009/04/01/neue-form-der-abzocke-connects-2-content-gmbh#comment-16644


> Niemals zahlen! Unter keinen Umständen! Auch nicht bei harschem Ton der Mail. Die "Abzocker2 leben davon, dass 95% der Leute verängstigt zahlen. Verklagt wird nie einer der Säumigen.


http://blog.beck.de/2009/04/01/neue-form-der-abzocke-connects-2-content-gmbh#comment-16699


> ich wurde vor Jahren mal telefonisch mit Prügel bedroht, als ich für einen NJW-Beitrag zur Faxwerbung recherchiert habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Aktuelle dpa Meldung. Das Ende scheint in Sicht 
Ich habe gestern auch nochmal die Mahnung erhalten, daraufhin habe ich letztmalig allen Forderungen (auch zukuenftigen) widersprochen. Sowie eine weitere Nutzung meiner Daten untersagt.
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/573124


> Massenhafter Online-Betrug
> 
> Massenhafter bundesweiter Betrug mit Internet-Seiten: Inzwischen seien bereits rund 2.000 Strafanzeigen gegen die Betreiber der Internetseiten "www.fabriken.de" und "www.rezepte-ideen.de" eingegangen, berichteten Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft am Mittwoch in Düsseldorf.(dpa)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo.. 
bekomm, wie die meisten hier, fragwürdige e-mails mit zahlungsaufforderung, von fabriken.de.

Aber das problem bei mir ist, als ich die erste rechnung bekommen habe bin ich auf deren seite gegagen und habe erstmal gucken wollen ob ich überhapt ein Acc. auf der seite habe oder nich. (denn mien letzter login auf dieser seite war schon sehr lange her, dass ich sogar vergessen habe, dass ich mich mal dort angemeldet hatte.)
Da ich meisten die gleichen Nicks und Passwörter benutze, war mein LOGIN auf fabriken.de auf anhieb richtig. 

Nun meine frage: Können die mir was anhaben, oder muss ich doch was zahlen weil ich mich dort eingelogt habe, als die seite schon kostenpflichtig war?

Marc.


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aktuelle dpa Meldung. Das Ende scheint in Sicht


Würde nicht zu früh jubeln. Der Inkassoladen macht ungerührt  mit seinen ungerechtfertigten  Drohmüllschreiben weiter.
Gehört zum  etwas schizophrenen  Rechtssystem in Deutschland bei dem Strafrecht und Zivilrecht völlig  unabhängig voneinander  operieren


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Und hier die Pressemeldung der "derzeit" zuständigen Behörden: NRW-Justiz: 2000 Anzeigen wegen massenhaften Internet-Betrugs



> *2000 Anzeigen wegen massenhaften Internet-Betrugs
> * *Mittwoch, 08. April 2009 15.05 Uhr*
> 
> Düsseldorf (dpa/lnw) -  Massenhafter bundesweiter Betrug mit Internet-Seiten: Inzwischen sind 2000 Strafanzeigen gegen die Betreiber der Internetseiten «[noparse]www.fabriken.de»[/noparse] und «[noparse]www.rezepte-[/noparse] ideen.de» eingegangen, berichteten Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft am Mittwoch in Düsseldorf. Auf einem Konto der «connects 2 content-GmbH» wurde ein sechsstelliger Betrag eingefroren. Die Polizei ermittelt gegen zwei 28 und 34 Jahre alte Männer wegen Leistungsbetrugs. Der 28-Jährige ist der angebliche Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens, der 34-Jährige soll aus Frankfurt kommen.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert Firebuddy (12 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



> Hallo..
> bekomm, wie die meisten hier, fragwürdige e-mails mit zahlungsaufforderung, von fabriken.de.
> 
> Aber das problem bei mir ist, als ich die erste rechnung bekommen habe bin ich auf deren seite gegagen und habe erstmal gucken wollen ob ich überhapt ein Acc. auf der seite habe oder nich. (denn mien letzter login auf dieser seite war schon sehr lange her, dass ich sogar vergessen habe, dass ich mich mal dort angemeldet hatte.)
> ...



hab das gleiche problem wie marc, aber ich denke, das es egal ist ob du da nochmal drauf warst oder nicht... denke ich einfach mal so. 
ich werde dienstag auch mal bei der kripo düsseldorf anrufen, mal schauen was die mir sagen werden. 
ich habe zum glück nichts überwiesen, obwohl ich es überleg habe.
also ich werde auch nichts bezahlen.

mfg firebuddy


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert Firebuddy schrieb:


> ich werde dienstag auch mal bei der kripo düsseldorf anrufen, mal schauen was die mir sagen werden.


Hast du mal das Posting vor deinem  gelesen? Mit Sicherheit nicht....


----------



## Unregistriert firebuddy (13 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hi, doch hab ich gelesen, aber meinste nicht, dass sich alle betroffenden melden sollten?
mfg firebuddy


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

meine güte... ich bin auch betroffene. heut ist mir zum ersten mal klar geworden, dass ich mich ja mal übers internet zwecks fabriken.de informieren kann. hab unzählige berichte gelesen und somit erkannt, dass ich erfolgreich in die falle gestolpert bin. hab nach einer bedrohlichen mail die 84 euro gezahlt, nachdem ich nochmals die agbs gelesen hatte und dort entnahm, dass es gebührenpflichtig sei. meine erste anmeldung lag ewig her, war damals auch kostenfrei, dies war mir nicht mehr recht in erinnerung und ich zweifelte an mir, die agbs richtig durchgelesen zu haben. dumm nur, dass ich die gesamten beiträge erst jetzt lese. die haben mich voll einschüchtern können. nachdem ich den beitrag zahlte, schaute ich nochmals auf die website von fabriken.de, um herauszufinden, ob ich dem bezahlten betrag etwas abgewinnen kann. demzufolge "nutzte" ich das "tolle" Angebot der Seite,... voll der flop. nun frage ich mich, ob ich den zweiten betrag zahlen muss??
ich beiß mir so in den hintern....


----------



## miss afro (14 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... nun frage ich mich, ob ich den zweiten betrag zahlen muss??





nein musst du nicht, da ja kein rechtmäßiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
Die können dir und uns allen nur drohen, mehr nicht. Die wissen doch selbst, dass es illegal ist, was sie da tun. Deshalb *KÖNNEN* diese Leute von fabriken.de ihre Drohungen *NICHT* wahrmachen. Denn sollten die es tun, so graben sie sich ihr eigenes Grab - und das wissen die auch. also keine Panik.


----------



## michstamm (18 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Folgendes lag gestern bei mir im Email Postfach:

_[Hinreichend bekanntes Mahndroh-Schreiben ohne Informationswert für das Forum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (18 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Um unaufgefordert eintreffende schwachsinnige Mails kümmert sich im besten Fall ein guter Filter.

Jedenfalls wollen wir den Schwachsinn nicht auch noch mit diesem Forum weiterverbreiten.


----------



## michstamm (18 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Werde mir mal die Mühe machen,kostet nur einen Anruf,Strafanzeige bei der ansässigen Polizei,vor zu nehmen,wegen vörsätzlichem Betruges.:-D


----------



## Icebear77 (20 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Ich geh davon aus, dass du nicht bezahlt hast wg "vorsätzlich". Was erhoffst Du Dir von der Anzeige? (sorry wenn ich das mal so fragen, weil
ich kein Plan hab)...
Ich habe nicht bezahlt und werde nur mit Mails genervt...


----------



## michstamm (20 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Natürlich habe ich nicht bezahlt und werde es auf keinen Fall tun.
Eine Anzeige kann man dennoch laufen lassen,kostet mich nur einen kostenlosen Anruf.Ob es was bringt,keine Ahnung,ein Anzeige ist auch nicht wirklich verkehrt.

Nur eines mache ich nicht:MICH EINSCHÜCHTERN LASSEN.:-p


----------



## Icebear77 (20 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Neee auf keinen Fall einschüchtern lassen. Wäre ja quatsch...

Bin es mir am überlegen von wg Anzeige stellen. Naja mal schaun...


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



michstamm schrieb:


> ... Anzeige ... kostet mich nur einen kostenlosen Anruf.


Und wie willst du die eMail durchs Telefon schieben und woher soll der Beamte am anderen Ende wissen, dass du auch der bist, der du vorgibst zu sein? Telefonische Anzeigenerstattung ist in D nicht formgerecht und üblicher Weise auch nicht statthaft.


Icebear77 schrieb:


> Bin es mir am überlegen von wg Anzeige stellen.


...ist schon in Ordnung, bist dann schon einer von (womöglich) mehreren tausend Geschädigten.


----------



## michstamm (20 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Dann halt eben der der Weg direkt zur Polizeibehörde.:-D


----------



## Icebear77 (28 April 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

So! Nachdem wir heute 4!! Mails von denen erhalten haben und wir wieder aufgefordert worden sind zu zahlen, ist meine Geduld zu Ende. Morgen werden andere Geschütze aufgefahren. :devil:

Werde mein Anwalt einschalten, damit er da für mich für Ruhe sorgt... sind die nur dämlich? Zum Glück haben die keine von meinen schönen Talern erhalten...


----------



## Maike78 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo zusammen!

Hat sich in dieser Angelegenheit in der Zwischenzeit etwas Neues ergeben?


----------



## Kanrf79 (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hallo Maike und alle Anderen
Habe seid März 09 nichts mehr von denen gehört:scherzkeks:
Gruß Kanrf79


----------



## miss afro (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

ich habe auch schon lange nichts mehr erhalten. ich glaube die melden sich nicht mehr. Und wenn doch noch was kommt, dann sind es wohl automatische elektronische mails, die wir mit ruhigem gewissen ignorieren dürfen. 
Die Polizei und die Presse (Fernsehen, Zeitungen und Verbraucherzentralen) haben diese Firma ja schon kontaktiert. Und das Konto ist ja auch schon längst eingefroren. Und ich glaube, der Gründer ist jetzt wohl mehr mit seiner Flucht beschäftigt als irgendwelche Gelder einzutreiben. Wir können jetzt wohl alle endlich aufatmen.


----------



## Dragonheart (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



miss afro schrieb:


> .... Und ich glaube, der Gründer ist jetzt wohl mehr mit seiner Flucht beschäftigt als irgendwelche Gelder einzutreiben....



Wahrscheinlich eher damit, eine neue Abzock- Firma unter anderen Namen aufzumachen.


----------



## andrece (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

habe gerade heute ne mail erhalten wieder!!!!!

Andre


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



andrece schrieb:


> habe gerade heute ne mail erhalten wieder!!!!!
> 
> Andre



Hallo Andre!

Also seitdem ich bei der Polizei in Niedersachsen ( die war glaub ich dafür zuständig) eine Anzeige erstattet habe - geht übrigens online - habe ich zum Glück keine Mail mehr von diesen [....] erhalten!!!

LG!


----------



## andrece (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

und was hast da geschrieben? und hast du die allgemeine anzeige genommen?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Polizei in Niedersachsen ( die war glaub ich dafür zuständig) eine Anzeige erstattet habe


Düsseldorf und Frankfurt gehören mWn nicht zu Niedersachsen und Onlineanzeigen hat im übrigen der Deibel gesehen.


----------



## andrece (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

wie denn nun?


----------



## anni (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

hallo, ich habe mit denen hier probleme, soll 96euro zahlen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob in den agb was von kosten drin stand. sind das die gleichen typen mit denen ihr auch probleme habt?        Outlets.de - Outlets Fabrikverkauf Lagerverkauf Werksverkauf und Restposten
gruss anni


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Hi

Auf alle Fälle erstmal gar nix zahlen und schau in den AGB nach.


----------



## Gastposter (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plauderei zu AW: Fabriken.de wird kostenpflichtig ab 01.02.09 - angeblich ...*

Was hat das mit den AGB zu tun ? Kostenhinweise haben in den AGB nichts verloren.Die Kosten müssen deutlich da stehen wo man seine Daten eingeben soll.Bei kostenlosen Diensten gibt es überigens keinen logischen Grund warum man persönliche Daten angeben soll


----------

